# [LPF] Buyer's Remorse



## Aldern Foxglove (Dec 17, 2010)

Another astounding tale of adventure for the intrepid heroes of Living Pathfinder!

Judge: To be determined.
DM: Aldern Foxglove

Heroes:
Brân Duedd: Tengu 1st Level Bard
Borric Hawkins: Human 1st Level Fighter
Iosef Tellus: Aasimar 1st Level Paladin
Sylvain Marana: Human 1st level Witch
Thaddeus "Blackhawk" Marro

This post will keep track of treasure and XP earned, the next will start the adventure.

[sblock=XP]
*Encounter 1: Hired Thugs = 201 xp each*
*Encounter 2: Bound Soul Hounds = 241 xp each
Encounter 3: Bareen's Boys = 281 xp each*
*Brân's Time: *(18th Dec. 2010 - 3rd Jan. 2011) *= 119 xp* 
*Encounter 4: The Golden Hound = 300 xp each.*
*Borric's Time: *(18th Dec. 2010 - 9th Jan. 2011) *= 161 xp*
*Iosef's Time: *(17th Dec. 2010 - 9th Jan. 2011) *= 168 xp*
*Sylvain's Time:* (17th Dec. 2010 - 9th Jan. 2011) *= 168 xp*
*Thaddeus's Time:*(18th Dec. 2010 - 9th Jan. 2011) *= 161 xp*

```
[s]Brân Duedd: 842[/s] [COLOR=Lime]Deceased during Bareen's Boys encounter.[/COLOR]
            Borric Hawkins: 1184
              Iosef Tellus: 1191
            Sylvain Marana: 1191
Thaddeus "Blackhawk" Marro: 1184
```
[/sblock]



[sblock=Treasure]
*Encounter 1: Hired Thugs*

```
Total Value: 609gp  
Share: 121gp 8sp each

Narsh Skullsplitter:Orc Double Axe 60gp, Chainshirt 100gp, Dagger x 2 4gp, 
Potion of Cure light Wounds x 2 100gp, Ivory Dice 10gp, 3gp

Rolando Souza: Shortsword 10gp, Cold Iron Shortsword 20gp, Dagger x 5 10gp, 
Chainshirt 100gp, Acid x 2 20gp, Tanglefoot Bag 50gp, Silver Longsword 30gp, 10gp

Thugs: Shortswords x 2 20gp, Studded Leather Armor x 2 50gp, Dagger x 4 8gp, 4gp
```
*

Encounter 2: Bound Soul Hounds*
None.

*Encounter 3: Bareen's Boys*


```
Total Value = 3955gp
Individual Share = 988.75gp

[SIZE=2][COLOR=Lime][B][COLOR=White]Davalan Bareen[/COLOR][/B]
[/COLOR][/SIZE][FONT=Arial][COLOR=White][SIZE=2][FONT=Arial]Pearl   of Power 1st level Spell 1000gp, Cloak of Resistance +1 1000gp, Hand  of  the Mage 900gp, 
Cure Light Wounds Potion x 4 200gp, Scroll of Mage   Armor x 2 50gp, Locket with Portrait x 3 50gp, 
Exquisite Wig 200gp,   Silver Flask of Stelachi Griffin Brandy 75gp, 5pp, 57gp

[B]Jonsey Skinner[/B]
[/FONT][/SIZE][/COLOR][/FONT][FONT=Arial][COLOR=White][SIZE=2]Shortsword   10gp, Cold Iron Shortsword 20gp, Dagger x 5 10gp, Chainshirt 100gp,   Acid x 2 20gp, 
Tanglefoot Bag 50gp, Silver Longsword 30gp, 10gp

[B]Thugs:[/B]
[/SIZE][/COLOR][/FONT][FONT=Arial][COLOR=White][SIZE=2]Shortsword x 3 30gp, Studded Leather Armor x 3 75gp, Dagger x 6 12gp, 6gp[/SIZE][/COLOR][/FONT]
```

*Encounter 4: The Golden Hound
*The remains of the Golden Hound 2276* gp.
Individual Share 569*gp.

*Note that this amount includes your Time Based Gold for the adventure.
[/sblock]
[sblock=Adventure Rules]


In combat you must post your action within 24 hours of your turn coming up.  If 24 hours pass then you are considered to be delaying and will be moved down the initiative order, this may happen multiple times. However, it will be relaxed slightly over the holiday period.


You may post actions out of initiative order if you are reasonably sure nothing up before your turn will effect your actions, your actions will still take place on your initiative count.  If your actions are invalidated you will be expected to post a new set.


If you do not post for a week or more without having informed the DM he reserves the right to remove you from the adventure giving you your share of the XP and treasure earned as well as time XP and gp to the date of your last post.
[/sblock]


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Dec 17, 2010)

*In the Dunn Wright Inn*

Felian Secalli, a well dressed middle aged man whose red sunken eyes and slumped defeated posture indicate recent hardships, has put out the call for mercenaries - which you and your fellows have chosen to answer.

The nervous Secalli sits before you his hands hovering close to a statue of a golden hound - some ten inches tall and obviously worth a fortune - which he has placed on the table before you.  Now you are close you can make out writing upon the hounds belly in a language of spiky jagged letters.







Once all of the chairs before him are filled Secalli takes a deep breath and speaks, 

"Thank you for hearing me out, I am Florian Secalli, a Goldsmith here in Venza - at least I was.  But I am accursed and I need your aide desperately.  It is this statue which is my undoing, it has cost me," he pauses for a moment eyes bright with moisture and continues in a desperately miserable whisper, "my only son, and two servants and who were practically family, it has destroyed my livelihood and robbed me of peace.  If you can help me break the curse I offer you the statue, it is solid gold and worth well in excess of 1,000 gold pieces."

"I received it from a friend some three months ago from my friend Zachary, he was a broken man having just lost his wife and daughter.  I offered him a fair price, but he insisted I pay only a pittance, and refused to take more no matter how I pressed.  I found out later when he left the shop he purchased rope and brandy with the coin I gave him and hung himself....  I... I, excuse me."  Secalli pulls a red silk handkerchief from his breast pocket and buries his face in it for a moment.

"My apologies, these last months have been trying.  Since I bought this damned hound...  Well, something has stalked me at night letting loose a terrifying howl, I swear it is the hound itself.  It broke into my home and killed my boy on the first night of the full moon I owned it.  Then I made fast the shop barred the doors and purchased guards, but it came again and killed my manservant Harvin, and again killing the cook Erma.  Each time on the first night of the full moon, and each time it turned and left once it had taken a single life of one dear to me."

"I discovered the inscription is in infernal and had it translated a few weeks ago, it reads..."

"Yours I am as you agreed, 
 bound to me by lust and greed.
 Jealous am I of those too near, 
 for owning me the cost is dear.

 I shall bind you unto death,
 until you join me with your last breath.
 To be rid of me you must betray,
 get your nearest love to pay.

 Rejoice that you are so bound,
 to the stolen wish the Golden Hound.
 In full moons light the price is paid,
 another shall die should one evade."

 "I have been warned against trying to destroy it since it is now linked to me, and my own life would likely be forfeit, not to mention that the hound might be released from the restrictions currently imposed upon it."

"What I want is for you to come with me to my country house where I have my family protect us and slay the golden hound before it can take another of my loved ones.  The only other way I can free myself of the curse is to sell it to the one dearest to me, and that I cannot do.  Will you help me?  The full moon comes either tonight or tomorrow and I am desperate..."


----------



## rb780nm (Dec 17, 2010)

"Artisan Secalli, I am sure I can help you with your curse. This si the sort fo good work I left the temple to do."


----------



## Gerald007 (Dec 17, 2010)

*Sylvain human male witch*

(I think I am cleared to post here as the 4th, but if not let me know)

"We would be more than happy to help you and in turn, earn a little coin for ourselves. Scorpion vittles aren't free you know," Sylvain laughs nudging the little scorpion that was eagerly perched on his right arm, listening to the proposition of the stranger.

Edit:  And wanting to appear not unconcerned with teh stranger's plight, Syl also added, "And I would be happy to help you and your family get back on the right path by removing any curse that you tink might be upon you."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 18, 2010)

_Hmmm. Just the sort of good deed that might help folks look on me as other than_ Tengu. _And a fair bit of gold for it as well._

Brân sits thoughtfully as two of the others readily pledge themselves to the cause of the broken man, then turns to the walking arsenal. "What d' you say, Cyclops? Shall we help the man undo his curse? I'm inclined to go along."


----------



## perrinmiller (Dec 18, 2010)

*Borric Hawkins, Human Male Fighter*



Mowgli said:


> Brân's expression grows distant and somewhat dreamy. "Not yet . . . one day, maybe." He snaps back to the present, eyes scanning the room and pausing appreciatively on Borric's impressive pile of weaponry. "Well heeled, I see. A shame the wench who got your eye didn't let that intimidate her."




Borric tests his eye again, barely able to see out of it, but it is slowly improving.  He places the towel back over it again.  He scoffs at the Tengu's jest, "Intimidated!? Heck, the harpy was looking right at my sword, if ya know what I mean?... Well maybe you don't, covered with feathers and all."  He pauses to get a better look at Brân, _Erg, I know nothing of this one's anatomy.  Can his kind even frequent a brothel to begin with?

_He resumes, "Anyway_, _the tosser in the room above me was a constable or sergeant in the town militia of something.  From the sound of things, he was entertaining some young boy... _Aahhemm..._ excuse me."

As he mentions about some young boy participating in something unholy, Borric looks askance at the virginal Aasimar and decides to pause the story with a partially feigned cough.

Then almost absentmindedly he changes topic and speaks to their would be employer, "You got problems with curses and stuff, the bug lover here be your man I am sure.  If the hound bleeds, well then, we can take care of it too. Just hope it is not a werewolf, I cannot afford any silver weaponry."

"Your missus isn't fond of taking rolling pins to strangers that sneak a bit of pie is she?"


_<<OOC: Changed color of my speech to be different from Brân.>>_
____________________________




Borric Hawkins


----------



## rb780nm (Dec 18, 2010)

"Very well, I think we four are sufficient. Let us away to your shop and we shall free you from this curse before more innocent lives are lost," says Iosef, steadfastly ignoring Boric's lurid stories with only a slight blush.


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Dec 18, 2010)

[sblock=rb780nm]There is going to be one more member if he posts entry by Monday so hold your horses! lol[/sblock]

Secalli shakes his head, "You misunderstand me, my shop is a ruin.  My family are holed up in my country house along with the few servants who have yet to flee.  I have a coach waiting to take us there."


----------



## perrinmiller (Dec 18, 2010)

Borric doesn't make any moves to get going, still waiting on his drink.  In fact, he frowns and looks in the direction of the bar to see if it is coming yet.

"I think I introduced myself and you boys heard me.  But I was a bit distracted and I am not sure I caught your names earlier."  He looks to Syl and Iosef, since he just exchanged names with the Tengu and he hasn't forgotten yet.

"If I am going to take a trip to the afterlife fighting some werewolf, at least I should be sure to know the names of those rowing along beside me.  Besides, we should share a drink to good fortune before we go.  I could use some of that right now anyway."

___________________________




Borric Hawkins


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Dec 18, 2010)

"Whatever it is I can assure you it is not a Werewolf, the one glimpse of it I have had the misfortune to catch showed me a great golden hound.  Not gold like blond, metallic, a demon hound.  None of my guards even struck a blow against it, one howl from the beast and they fled in terror." The goldsmith replies shuddering at the memory.


----------



## Gerald007 (Dec 18, 2010)

"Of course, Borric, I believe I overheard.  I am Sylvain, but most people call me 'Syl.'  And I believe you have already had the pleasure of meeting my traveling compatriot, Waltor," upon uttering the final phrase, he raises his arm, showing the skittering scorpion pacing back and forth, quite possibly excited about the possibility of having a task to complete.


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Dec 18, 2010)

[SBLOCK=Map Avatars]
I need each of you to find an image for use as your Map Avatar - I've gone ahead and assumed with Borric's.  You do have the option of just letting me find something or requesting a simple letter, etc., though I shall quietly fume to myself if you take the later option. [/sblock]


----------



## Ace Cipher Zero (Dec 18, 2010)

The Black Hawk, after listening to the others, judged them of pure enough spirit to adventure with. "Well sirs... if you do think that you can take it on just merely by yourself, that is your own business, and I will not harass you. However, this man has noble cause enough to recruit my services to his side, and I would be most pleased to join you in your adventure, as a sword to strike alongside yours. Formally I have been named Thaddeus Marro, but in the tradition of my clan, I call myself Blackhawk. Use either name, and you will recieve my attention."


----------



## Gerald007 (Dec 18, 2010)

*OOC:*


DM, my computer abilities are pretty wack.  If you would be awesome enough to procure a photo for Syl, that would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Gerald007 (Dec 18, 2010)

"Nice to meet you, Blackhawk.  Name's Sylvain Marana but my friends call me Syl.  Don't be spooked by my scorpion, Waltor.  He wouldn't hurt a fly...well he might eat one if he was hungry, but you get my drift.  We just started meeting with Mr. Secalli, and I'm sure he wouldn't mind more help."


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Dec 19, 2010)

"Indeed I would not.  Five should be sufficient for my purposes I should think.  If you are ready time is of the essence gentlemen.  As I said I have a carriage waiting to speed us to my family.  Please follow me, I shall attempt to answer any further questions as we travel."

So saying Florian Secalli rises, placing the golden hound back in his satchel, and making his way to the door and out into the pleasantly cool Venza afternoon.


----------



## Gerald007 (Dec 19, 2010)

Syl stands to follow Mr. Secalli, making sure to allow Waltor to slip into a comfortable pocket of his outfit.  "Watch it, Waltor.  Remember, your claws are sharp."

He gathers his few belongings and follows him out the door, turning to bid goodbye to Marla, then ma,king his way to the carriage.


----------



## perrinmiller (Dec 19, 2010)

Borric isn't reassured by Florian's words, as he would rather face a werewolf that a demon hound by the sound of it, but the job is what it is.  Seeing the last member of their crew show up, he is wondering if this one can fly as well, but before he can ask, _It appears time is important, the longed for drinks will just have to be foregone_. _ Ah well, time to get to work Borric. Hopefully this crap in my eye will work itself out before we get there._

The fighter gathers up his weapons once again, tucking them into their places.  He is still holding the towel over his eye and the tasks take longer one-handed.  But he is able to move along with the others and make it to the coach before Mr. Secalli decides he must leave.

Stepping into the coach he comments to their new employer, "I did ask you about your missus's cooking and her prowess with a rolling pin." 

[sblock=OOC]Can I just use the letter "B" in a circle? j/k  Borric's picture will do just fine.

I have some portraits that I can suggest for Sylvain, but I need to access them from a different computer tomorrow.

Also, for Blackhawk's colored text, can you use this lighter shade of blue?  This blue is too hard for me to read as I have a color problem with my eyes.  Thanks.[/sblock]___________________________




Borric Hawkins


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Dec 19, 2010)

Secalli leads you away from the docks heading for the livery stables where his coach is waiting - coaches are not permitted to stop upon the dock front.  He turns into an alley and stops short as a broad pig faced half orc wearing a chainshirt and casually twirling an orc double axe steps out blocking the exit flanked by two more surely looking half orc thugs.

"Souza, this 'im?"  The half orc rasps starring at the Goldsmith.

"Aye that's him Narsh, looks like he's bought 'imself a few friends."  Replies a rodent faced man suddenly revealed in the shadows to your left dressed in a dull grey cloak with a pair of blackened shortswords in hand.  Another man with a hair lip lurks behind him clutching a rusty shortsword.

"Hur hur, listen 'ere lads, we ain't got no quarrels with youse." Narsh says reasonably. still twirling his axe, "We wuz 'ired to get some statue from yer bud here, what say you head back te the Dunn Wright Inn.  We'll even throw in a bit of drinkin' money fer ya.  No point in honest mercenaries cuttin' each other to ribbons now is there?"

"You!  You were the watchman guarding my shop..."  Secalli stutters pointing an accusing finger at Souza, who snorts.

"Catches on fast this one."  Souza chuckles.






[sblock=Speech]While we are on the subject Borric would you consider switching to red perhaps?  Pink is fine, but just feels very un-Borricy, lol.[/sblock]

[sblock=Perception]Since there was not going to be a surprise round I've skipped the Perception checks here as they would be rather redundant.  Rest assured I'll always give them if I they offer you a potential advantage.[/sblock]


----------



## rb780nm (Dec 19, 2010)

Rolling for initiative - I'll probably be waiting for the bad guys to move.


[sblock]Iosef Tellus - Living Pathfinder RPG Wiki[/sblock]


----------



## Ace Cipher Zero (Dec 19, 2010)

*OOC:*


Initiative below; if I get before the bad guys, I'll wait until they move, but if they get within 20 feet of regular movement of me and are aiming for secali, then I'll move to cut them off, and attack with the curved blade.

Thaddeus "Blackhawk" Marro


----------



## Gerald007 (Dec 19, 2010)

Rolling for Sylvain's Initiative...if I beat the bad guys, Syl will try to hit Souza with a Cause Fear spell.


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Dec 19, 2010)

[sblock=OOC]What you aren't taking Narsh up on his generous offer then?  I'm shocked, lol.  I'm going to roll for those who have yet to roll to speed things along.[/sblock]


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Dec 19, 2010)

The two half orc thugs move forward exuding menace and stop inches from Secalli looming over him.

"Give us da statue else we is gonna 'ave te 'urt you."  One of them rasps.

The hair lipped human is apparently less of a diplomat than his peers for he simply jogs forward and stabs at Borric!  But his thrust is thwarted by the Scale mail plates.









*OOC:*


Sylvain is up!


----------



## Gerald007 (Dec 19, 2010)

Syl targets one of the thugs that have approached the group (Thug One).  Saying a few quick mystical words, suddenly that particular thug sees a large serpent getting ready to attack him appear from nowhere (just fluff for a Cause Fear spell).  "You'd better get out of here or you are snake food," Sylvain's voice is clear to the thug over the din of battle.

DC 15 Will save for partial


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Dec 19, 2010)

The half orc's eyes widen and he begins to blubber, "Sn sn sn sna..." obviously on the verge of turning to flee in terror.

"Kraken's crap, pull yourself  you useless bastard!"  Souza sneers darting forward and dodging around Secalli to slash at Thaddeus with one of his shortswords.  Sinking the blade between the scales of armor and through feathers to bury it just below the Tengu's armpit.









*OOC:*


Thaddeus takes 9 damage!  Ouch!
Thaddeus is up!


----------



## rb780nm (Dec 19, 2010)

*OOC:*


if he's still under threat when Iosef's turn rolls around and Secali is still surrounded, I'd like to move Iosef to, say, h13 and use my action to bodily grab the man and shove him out of danger. 

I imagine that there'll be OAs, but such is the price of being a paladin...


Not sure how to resolve this, but I imagine there'll be a d20 (which I'll roll now to save time) and it'd be great if someone could move to make some space for this.


----------



## Ace Cipher Zero (Dec 19, 2010)

Thaddeus felt the blade sink into him, the worthless scum having come while he was distracted with Secalli being surrounded, and the sounds of one of his allies casting. As such, he had no option other than strike the filth back, with a blade of his own, and afterwards move into a more opportune position outside of the cage these thugs were creating.









*OOC:*


Well, if you couldn't tell, he's going to draw his weapon and then strike at the thief with his Curved Elven Blade, Power Attacking to deal the most damage, and then take a 5 foot step to J11.


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Dec 19, 2010)

Thaddeus's powerful blow slices through the air just missing the mark and sends up sparks from the flagstones.

[sblock=rb780nm]Makes sense, Secalli would not resist such an action so no check needed, but yes you will provoke.[/sblock]









*OOC:*


Brân is up!


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 20, 2010)

Brân quickly uncoils his whip and sends it cracking at one of the thugs, aiming to pull the man's weapon from his grasp. The long rawhide misses the mark, though, snapping harmlessly over the thug's shoulder.

"Syl, put him behind you, between Iosef and Blackhawk!"

[sblock=Actions/Rolls]Disarm Attempt vs. Thug 2: To Hit (1d20=9)[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Dec 20, 2010)

*Borric Hawkins, Male Human Fighter*

Borric, sensing danger when these thugs approach, loosens his shield just in case.  As they begin coming after their employer with nefarious intend he lets the towel fall to the ground to free up his sword arm, be the delay causes him to be slower to react.

Sensing that the young man, Iosef, is going to cut in front of him, he snarls, "Take the other side, boy!  These blighters are mine!" 

[sblock=OOC]*[MENTION=91452]rb780nm[/MENTION];* Please don't move to H-13, go to I-12 instead.  I want to move to H-13 and potentially use my Cleave.  In fact, you might want to delay just in case I get lucky and drop two of them.  You can possibly avoid AoOs all together from G-13.

Most of this was fluff, but Borric would have loosened his shield after exiting the tavern anyway unless he wanted to carry around his bow in hand (but that would be more appropriate in the wilderness with more distance to spot threats). 

I wanted to use orange.  Maybe Mowgli will pick a different color.  Of course to me it looks purple not pink. [/sblock]___________________________




Borric Hawkins


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Dec 20, 2010)

The half orc Narsh shrugs his shoulders and charges straight at Secalli!  Snarling as he raises he brings his double axe around in a great arc but stumbling at the last moment and sending the razor sharp blade slicing through the air over the terrified merchant's head!














*OOC:*


Iosef is up!  See below.







[sblock=Iosef]Pulling Secalli back will provoke from four opponents - Thug 1 is cowering and will not get an attack.  If you choose to go ahead you may choose how the attacks of opportunity are distributed between Iosef and Secalli save for any attack which could only reach Secalli - Souza if you are in H13, Thug 3 if you are in I12, etc.[/sblock]

[sblock=OOC Tactics]Stop it.....  You can speak IC, but you lack a telepathic bond.   Other players will need to infer your meaning from your IC actions and words.[/sblock]


----------



## rb780nm (Dec 20, 2010)

Iosef raises his shield and dashes forwards, slipping between his fellows until he is at their patron side. Grabbing hold of the older man, he bodily pulls him back from the fight, shoving him towards the rear.

As the old man stumbles back, he keeps his shield up trying to deflect the blows of the thugs.









*OOC:*


move to I12 to give Borric space, grab secali and shove him back to "safety" (J13 if you think that's plausible), then advance into the square he vacated with an extra step.

I'll take all the OA that I can - to do otherwise wouldn't be vey paladin like, would it.


----------



## perrinmiller (Dec 20, 2010)

[sblock=OOC Questions]Since I am waiting on results anyway, can you tell us what armor the Thugs (1, 2, and 3 and Souza) have visible?

Since we cannot discuss Tactics OOC, what are your rules regarding IC communication during combat?[/sblock]

[sblock=Borric's NPC'd Actions][MENTION=72232]Alder[/MENTION]n; If the update doesn't come before I am out of time, Borric plans to step into the gap left by Secalli being pulled back.  I think he will be able to move all the way forward (Charge probably) to hit Thug 1 without provoking AoOs since those Thugs 2 & 3 will have already used theirs this round.  Draw Battle Axe beforehand. Then cleave into Souza if possible. Not using Power Attack.

Then, since I will be AFK for 48+ hours, he will continue to attack the weakest looking target, finishing off any wounded ones if possible.  From his position he should be able to use his 5ft step to stay adjacent to 2 targets to use cleave and probably flank if Thadeus if moving around to their rear.[/sblock]


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Dec 20, 2010)

As Iosef bravely shoves Secalli back taking his place, the thugs take their chances stabbing and hacking at the Paladin!  Only one blade manages to penetrate the Aasimar's armor emerging red with the young paladin's blood.  The Goldsmith staggers back and slams into the wall cowering.









*OOC:*


Borric is up!  I'll give perrinmiller a bit to see if he wishes to alter his actions before continuing.







[sblock=Armor]Are wearing Studded Leather Armor, you cannot tell what Souza is wearing as it is covered, though its obvious he is wearing something.[/sblock]

[sblock=IC Speech]IC speak is a free action that you can do at anytime, so long as you don't say more than could reasonably be said in 6 seconds.[/sblock]


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Dec 20, 2010)

[sblock=Borric]I'm going to assume that perrimmiller's already off on his travels - he'll be unable to post for 48 hours and go with his original course of actions for Borric.[/sblock]

Borric steps forward and swings his battleaxe back before sweeping it towards the two thugs before him with a grunt of exertion, but his vigor overwhelms his aim and the axe fails to find flesh.

The thug ensorcelled by Sylvain turns and flees screaming something about serpents, offering Iosef an opportunity to cut him down as he does so.

The two remaining thugs stab at Borric, but neither can penetrate the fighter's guard.









*OOC:*


Sylvain is up!
Iosef has an attack of opportunity on Thug 1.


----------



## Gerald007 (Dec 20, 2010)

*Syl Rd. 2*

Seeing the one known as Souza directly in front of him and Thaddeus's wounded condition, Syl casts a quick arcane spell,hoping to give the bird-man a chance to defend himself.

(Cast Daze on Souza, DC 14 Will)


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Dec 20, 2010)

Souza's eyebrows raise in alarm as Sylvain chants, "Ah crap."  For a moment his eyes unfocus, but then he shakes his head vigorously and snarls at the witch, "Nice try caster, I'm gonna enjoy making you bleed."

Souza raises his blades looking at Sylvain, but spins and attempts to bury both in Iosef's exposed back!  But the Paladin's armor is sufficient to keep his hide intact.









*OOC:*


Brân is up!


----------



## Ace Cipher Zero (Dec 20, 2010)

*OOC:*


Hey AF, you missed my 5 foot step last turn... I should be at J11, so now I get flanking by 5-foot-stepping to J10. But I'll carry on anyways. Sorry for taking so long to correct but I had a party that went kinda late and was sleeping it off.







Thaddeus heard the chanting, and saw the human's reaction; whatever the spell was, it certainly worked. Furthermore, that somewhat foolhardy Paladin had distracted him, so if he quickly sidestepped....

There. He had Souza's back facing him, now time to strike him down with a mighty blow!


----------



## rb780nm (Dec 20, 2010)

*(a few seconds) Earlier*

As the thug under the enchantment flees, Iosef lashes out with his longsword at him.









*OOC:*


Sorry about the misroll in the middle there.


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Dec 20, 2010)

Iosef's blade hacks into the terrified thug, but is not quite sufficient to down him.  Souza is not so lucky, however, as Thaddeus exacts his revenge slamming his blade home into the back of the rogue's neck and neatly severing his spinal chord - he slumps lifelessly and slides from the blade!









*OOC:*


Brân is up!







[sblock=ACZ]Blah, sorry about that you should have been the next up to rather than Bran.[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 21, 2010)

Brân looks at the crowd in front of him, scanning for an opening. He sees an opportunity to take one of the thugs out of the battle temporarily and sends his whip lashing out . . . only to have it flail uselessly, not even snapping satisfyingly.

[sblock=Actions]Trip Attempt (1d20=2) (Well, Brân's about useless at teats on a bull this fight . . . )

*Just in case anyone else thinks they've got it bad regarding dice rolls:
Over the last two days I've made 17 rolls. I've broken 10 exactly 3 times, and nine of my rolls have been 1, 2 or 3. I've used both the ENWorld roller and IC - doesn't seem to matter.
When this streak turns around my characters will be hell on wheels!*[/sblock]


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Dec 21, 2010)

"Useless bunch of turds!"  Narsh roars at Souza's corpse, "I'll show you how to fight.  Get ready girly man!"  The last comment is apparently directed against Iosef for the half orc slashes at his with both ends of his double axe in an oddly graceful whirling spin.

The half orc has the decency to look embarrassed as both of his blows fail to hit home.

Borric attempts to show Narsh how to operate an axe chopping at the thugs before him again, but this seems to be a poor day for axemen and he cannot find the mark either.

Both thugs swing their rusty blades at Borric in response, seeking the warriors blood, but nobody seems to be having much luck in wetting their blades.









*OOC:*


Sylvain is up!


----------



## Gerald007 (Dec 21, 2010)

As it was obvious the one called Narsh was the leader and more formidable of the remaining foes, Syl decided to target him with one of his hexes.  "It seems you are destined for a run of bad luck, thief," the witch instructed the thug, confusing him for a moment.

Misfortune Hex on Narsh (DC 14 Will)


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Dec 21, 2010)

Narsh sighs heavily as he sees Sylvain beginning to cast and attempts to steel himself.  Narsh blinks for a moment and scowls,

"What the frag d'you do to me scrawny?"









*OOC:*


Thaddeus is up!


----------



## rb780nm (Dec 21, 2010)

*OOC:*


I;m going to post my actions out of order, to speed things up when my turn rolls around... If Narsh is down by then, please retcon this into an attack on someone else standing nearby







"I'm sure... we could just... work this out, ... if... you would... negotiate in good faith!... By the high lord... I... don't want to... have to fight you." The Paladin tries to reason with Narsh between thrusts, parries and feints. His attacks come to naught, much like his words.


----------



## Ace Cipher Zero (Dec 21, 2010)

Thaddeus rejoiced briefly in his clean kill. But he cannot yet rest, there is more to be done: that half-orc was slicing at his companions, and it should be his turn to taste a blade. Thaddeus took a few steps forward, swinginghis sword in large vertical circles, and struck once within range with a mighty blow.









*OOC:*


Advance to H10, POWER ATTACK!!


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Dec 21, 2010)

Thaddeus hacks into Narsh between neck and shoulder leaving a massive wound that surely must fell the half orc...  But no hatred flares in Narsh eyes as he turns upon Thaddeus pain contorting his features into a terrifying mask of fury and agony.

"I'll farking pluck you you farking turkey!" Narsh bellows.









*OOC:*


Bran is up!


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 21, 2010)

*And the streak continues . . .*

*Trip Attempt (1d20=6)*

Brân works the whip again, still trying to pull the feet out from under one of the thugs facing Borrik - again, to no avail.

_Ye gods, I'm glad for these stalwart companions . . . weren't for them I'd be a goner for sure!_

[sblock=perrinmiller]I'll go with this color for Brân. I used to try to pick colors that suited characters but I've got so many now that I've started going with Dark Orange as a standard.

However, Slate suits my Tengu better so I'll take it - Dark Orange is all yours! (We'll just have to make sure Borrik and Pari don't adventure together, as Dark Orange matches his hair and eyes, and he's been using it since his creation . . . )

36 approved LPF characters and counting - I think we're going to be in trouble if we insist that they all have different speech/thought colors.[/sblock]


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Dec 21, 2010)

Gritting his teeth against the pain Narsh hisses at Thaddeus and spins his axe at the Tengu slashing with each end of the double axe!  But the pig faced half orc's wounds evidently pain him too much and he pulls back his axe in pain coming nowhere near striking the Tengu.

Frustration mounting Borric swing his axe at the thugs before him once more snarling and silently vowing to inflict some damage this time!  And so he does, one mighty blow sending both of the thugs to the ground in a growing pool of their own warm blood!

The final thug sprints around the corner and out of sight.









*OOC:*


Sylvain is up!


----------



## Gerald007 (Dec 21, 2010)

"Throw down your weapon, Narsh, and we will let you survive for yet another day. this battle is done," Sylvain lectures to the bleeding mercenary. While waiting for a response, he moves to I10, and noticing the blood still streaming down Blackhawk's feathers, reaches out and heals a small portion of the tengu's wounds.


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Dec 21, 2010)

Narsh scowls, "You let me walk away and I will,"  he offers cautiously.









*OOC:*


Thaddeus is up!







[sblock=Healing]Was that a mistake with the dice?[/sblock]


----------



## Gerald007 (Dec 21, 2010)

(I used my healing hex for Blackhawk.  It was a dice mistake DM...I am still getting used to the roller and posting over here. I am struggling a bit, lol!)

"You agree to answer some questions for us, and I will talk to the rest of the group on your behalf."


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Dec 21, 2010)

"Ah fack the lot of you, I ain't answerin' no questions, I'll take you all, come on then!"  The half orc belows.









*OOC:*


Thaddeus is up!


----------



## Ace Cipher Zero (Dec 21, 2010)

The Black Hawk felt the soothing caress of healing magic on his back, but that was no reason to give up on this insolent thug. "Alright then, stand and be defeated as with your companion!" Thaddeus spins his sword to the left, then to the right, and brings it down to fell the trash standing before him.


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Dec 21, 2010)

Thaddeus's blade hacks into Narsh's gaping wound and in an explosion of gore the pig faced half orc is no more.

Victory! 

"Oh gods, well done, I see I have engaged the right men for the job.  Please pardon my cowardice, I am no warrior I'm afraid."  Secalli says weakly, "Please a moment to recover myself if you will."  He leans against the wall breathing heavily.

A speedy search of your downed adversaries reveals the following items.

[sblock=XP]Total XP 1005
XP per PC 201[/sblock]

[sblock=Items]
Total Value: 606gp

Narsh Skullsplitter:Orc Double Axe 60gp, Chainshirt 100gp, Dagger x 2 4gp, Potion of Cure light Wounds x 2 100gp, Ivory Dice 10gp, 3gp

Rolando Souza: Shortsword  10gp, Cold Iron Shortsword 20gp, Dagger x 5 10gp, Chainshirt 100gp,  Acid x 2 20gp, Tanglefoot Bag 50gp, Silver Longsword 30gp, 10gp

Thugs: Shortswords x 2 20gp, Studded Leather Armor x 2 50gp, Dagger x 4 8gp, 4gp[/sblock]


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Dec 21, 2010)

Once you are done searching Secalli having recovered somewhat beckons you forward.  Across the next street he leads you to the Reining Inn Livery Stables where he hands some coin over to a boy and a sleek black carriage is swiftly produced.

Secalli clambers up into the driver's seat, "My driver fled some days ago I am afraid, but fear not I am a fair hand with a team.  Make yourself comfortable please gentlemen, the journey will take a few hours, we should be there before dusk."

Once you are all seated in the comfortable, if austere, interior the coach shudders into motion and you are speeding through the streets of Venza and into the countryside beyond.


----------



## Ace Cipher Zero (Dec 21, 2010)

Thaddeus looks through their gear, then a glint off of the killed man's armor catches his eye.

"All of you... are there any who would want this chain shirt? If so I would forgo it to you if you had a need for it, but this would let me move around much faster, and although it affords me less protection, it frees me to evade more attacks--as it is, my armor limits my abilities to dodge."


----------



## Gerald007 (Dec 21, 2010)

"Take what you want.  You certainly turned the tide in the battle.  I'd say it was well-earned.   It might be for the best if I take the tangle foot bag and at least one of the vials of acid.  I don't plan on being in the front line, exchanging sword blows, if I can help it.  When I run out of spells, having something else to add to a battle might be of use to everyone."  Syl checked to be sure Waltor was comfortable after being jostled during the battle, and carefully tucked him in for the long ride ahead of them.  

"Oh, and Blackhawk, I can only heal you one time per day.  So be careful until about this time tomorrow," Syl says with a grin, still pulsing with adrenaline after the battle.


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Dec 21, 2010)

[sblock=Advancing the Adventure]I'll make a post advancing things tomorrow, until then feel free to RP, divvy, etc., to your hearts content.  Very pleased with the pace so far so well done folks![/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 22, 2010)

"Sorry I wasn't more help back there . . . couldn't get the rhythm right." Brân's expressive voice conveys his embarassment clearly; if Tengu could blush it's plain he'd be a nice, rosy red.


----------



## rb780nm (Dec 22, 2010)

"I will take that silver longsword, if no one has any objections? Even if this isn't a werewolf, a silver weapon might be useful against it."









*OOC:*


we each get ~120 gp worth of loot, if we're being even. I think the fairest way is everyone picks an item or so they really want, then if there's no overlap, we can distribute and then try to distribute the rest roughly evenly. Someone should definitely keep the cold iron sword to hand, incase the creature is sensitive to that...

I'll yield the longsword if there is someone else who'll use it.







"Never mind, friend," he tells Bran, "I suspect there will be plenty more opportunities to swing your whip tonight."


----------



## perrinmiller (Dec 22, 2010)

*Borric Hawkins, Male Human Fighter*

Borric is happy with the outcome, "Nice job there, Thaddeus.  Glad you did not let the treacherous blighter live, he needed and deserved the harsh justice of steel."

"By all means let's have people take and use the items that benefit us all the most.  I will take that cold iron weapon should this hound be a creature of the Planes while Iosef uses the silver sword.  Maybe the injured or those with low thresholds for wounds take the potions. As far as I am concerned Syl can take both acid flasks for now.  Anyone need anything else, armor maybe? If not we can just pack it up with us and worry about it later."

"But as for more permanent decisions, I suggest we wait until the end before anyone walks away from this job with any loot." 

[sblock=OOC][MENTION=29558]Mowgli[/MENTION]; I will stick with the dark red, just as well.  But I suggest either Thaddeus or Iosef change colors since it would appear that they are now the same.

re: Treasure Distribution
I suggest ALL treasure be community property until we reach the end of the adventure.  We divide up usable items (weapons, potions, acid flasks, etc...) as they come up and if they are used up it doesn't come out of any one individual's share unless they were selfish about it.  

When it comes time to split the group up and divide up all the loot, then for things like armor and weapons, we can let people take the value of the item out of their share of the treasure distribution, essentially buying the item from the party like a any shopkeeper would.  Our treasury is also misleading since most items are really only worth 1/2 value as cash, something to remember when we divide things up.

I have used this method often and it is fair and ensures that isn't any squabbling over loot in the long run. If we had a place to keep track of the treasury, that would be nice[/sblock]___________________________





Borric Hawkins


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 22, 2010)

perrinmiller said:


> [sblock=OOC][MENTION=29558]Mowgli[/MENTION]; I will stick with the dark red, just as well.  But I suggest either Thaddeus or Iosef change colors since it would appear that they are now the same.
> 
> re: Treasure Distribution
> I suggest ALL treasure be community property until we reach the end of the adventure.  We divide up usable items (weapons, potions, acid flasks, etc...) as they come up and if they are used up it doesn't come out of any one individual's share unless they were selfish about it.
> ...




[sblock=Treasure Distribution]Quite sensible, and I agree. Note, however, than in LPF items sell for book value. We decided that the added simplicity this brings in terms of bookkeeping and deciding how much treasure to hand out in adventures would outweigh the lack of realism.[/sblock]


----------



## Ace Cipher Zero (Dec 22, 2010)

Mowgli said:


> [sblock=Treasure Distribution]Quite sensible, and I agree. Note, however, than in LPF items sell for book value. We decided that the added simplicity this brings in terms of bookkeeping and deciding how much treasure to hand out in adventures would outweigh the lack of realism.[/sblock]



[sblock=My inner Econ Major is speaking out...]Unrealistic? Why? They're just doing that to build a working relationship with our characters, so that when we want a Masterwork item forged, we go to their shop instead of John's High-grade Weapons Emporium down the street. [/sblock]









*OOC:*


Buuut anyways, if nobody has any complaints I'll be putting on that Chain Shirt then. Woohoo, less check penalty to both of my trained skills!


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Dec 22, 2010)

The carriage rumbles onwards for a little over two hours and as the light begins to fade into darkness.  Suddenly you begin to hear harsh threatening barks as if from a pack of ferocious dogs and between the booming barks the terrified screams of a little girl!  The carriage skids to an ungainly halt as Florian Secalli screams, 

 "Elsa!  Get away from her!"

 Emerging from the carriage you see a large country cottage before you, the door is covered in claw marks as if the dogs have been scrabbling against it.  But more importantly a terrified little girl eyes red with tears face sits in the branches of an apple tree alternating between screaming and whimpering.  Around the base of the tree sit five black dogs, three are relatively small compared to the massive hound in the center of the pack, and a burly bull mastiff sitting to one side.

The hounds turn to regard Secalli and speak in one eerily unified voice, thick with regret and weariness, 

"Yours I am as you agreed, 
 bound to me by lust and greed.
 Jealous am I of those too near, 
 for owning me the cost is dear.

 I shall bind you unto death,
 until you join me with your last breath.
 To be rid of me you must betray,
 get your nearest love to pay.

 Rejoice that you are so bound,
 to the stolen wish the Golden Hound.
 In full moons light the price is paid,
 another shall die should one evade.

Know that death is no escape.
Your soul shall take another shape.
Hound and Master now transposed,
the iron collar bound and forever closed."

The hounds turn back to their watch upon the tree, baying at poor Elsa Secalli eveytime she so much as moves.  Each does indeed wear an iron collar with what looks like a name etched into the metal.  They show no signs of wishing to attack you or Secalli.  The Goldsmith turns to you wringing his hands,

 "Please, you have to save my little girl! I never meant for any of this to happen gods why are you punishing me?  Nothing can happen to Elsa, I lost my son already, no more, no more."


----------



## Ace Cipher Zero (Dec 22, 2010)

*OOC:*


Well, I still haven't updated my character, but don't have the consciousness let to do it tonight. Anyways my AC's still the same, so I guess its time to roll init.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 22, 2010)

Brân's Initiative

[sblock=GM]As we'd have known (conceivably) when we were drawing close to the manor, can we say that Brân spent the last 30 seconds or so 'talking tactics' with the others, thus putting his 'Careful Tactician' ability into play? I think it's reasonable to assume that we'd be expecting trouble, and the benefits last for an hour so it would make sense that he'd 'prep' the group ahead of time.[/sblock]


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Dec 22, 2010)

[sblock=Mowgli]Fine by me.[/sblock]


----------



## Gerald007 (Dec 22, 2010)

Syl jumps from the carriage and heads in the direction of the animals.


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Dec 22, 2010)

Keeping one eye on you the largest hound waits to see what you will do, still obviously intent on the girl, but aware of the threat you might present.









*OOC:*


Brân is up!


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 22, 2010)

*Thanks AF!*

As the carriage approaches the manor house, Brân draws the other in for a quick discussion. "Look, in that last fight I spent as much time watching each of you and thinking about relative abilities as I did about the fight - probably why I was so damned useless when it came to taking out the bad guys. But here's what I observed . . ."

The Tengu speaks about the relative strengths and abilities of each member for a few seconds, and the group rides into the manor with a clear vision of their goals and relative abilities.

[sblock=Careful Teamwork - PLEASE READ!]Everyone gets +1 to the following for the next hour:


Initiative
Perception
Disable Device
Reflex Saves
AC vs. Traps
Flat-Footed AC
[/sblock]


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Dec 22, 2010)

[sblock=Mowgli]Init changes duly noted, Bran is up.[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 22, 2010)

Brân takes a moment to recite a quick verse, bolstering his defenses, then moves toward the hounds.

[sblock=Actions]Cast Resistance, move to H11.[/sblock]


----------



## rb780nm (Dec 22, 2010)

Ignore this post - didn't see Aldern had already rolled for me.


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Dec 22, 2010)

The great hound snarls and launches itself at Brân fangs gleaming in the waning light.  But the Tengu's armor barely manages to turn aside the dog's jaws.









*OOC:*


Sylvain is up!


----------



## perrinmiller (Dec 22, 2010)

Borric sees that there will be no time to fool around, the hound was waiting for them.  From the look of things it is not a werewolf, but it looks like it will bleed well enough.

"Don't block my way, I am going to charge the beast."

[sblock=OOC]Out of turn free speech[/sblock]___________________________




Borric Hawkins


----------



## Gerald007 (Dec 22, 2010)

Sylvain advances toward the scrum, and attempts to give Bran aid against the snarling predator currently attacking him.  He says a quick word and points a finger at the beast.

(Cast Daze.  Will DC 14.  I hope it works on animals.)


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Dec 22, 2010)

The great hound shakes its head as the magic takes hold, but the shakes become slower and slower until it is standing still a single strand of drool trickling from its open maw.

The burly mastiff lets out a booming bark before moving forward to snap at Brân.  Its jaws sink into the Tengu's calf and it yanks him from his feat with a grunt of effort!









*OOC:*


Brân takes 8 damage and is Prone.
Iosef is up!


----------



## Gerald007 (Dec 22, 2010)

(DM, I forgot to put my movement in my previous post.  I wanted to move to D9 before casting.)


----------



## rb780nm (Dec 22, 2010)

Iosef steps around his employer, moving slightly tot he south, so he can line up a charge on the mastiff savaging his new tengu friend. With a war cry to his god, he charges at the mastiff, slashing out with his new argent blade, to no effect except placing himself off balance and open to counter attacks









*OOC:*


Move to H12, by way of G13, charge at I11. Damn roller, it must have something against me


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Dec 22, 2010)

[sblock=Done out of sequence]The rest of the dogs leap into action, one racing up top snap at Sylvain, one to bite at Iosef, as the other races around to menace Iosef from the other side.  Sylvain escapes harm, but Iosef finds fangs sinking into his hamstring![/sblock]









*OOC:*


Thaddeus is up!


----------



## Ace Cipher Zero (Dec 22, 2010)

Thaddeus saw his chance to move, and did so. Thankfully he had dressed in his new suit of chain armor, so his movement was fast, and he could reach the dogs without getting in the way of borric's charge. He ran at the building, and used the wall to redirect his motion and launch himself at the dog attacking the fellow feathered bretheren.He raised his sword and laid down a blow upon the animal.









*OOC:*


Move to H9, then attack with the Curved Elven Blade. Yay 30 ft movement speed


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Dec 22, 2010)

The rest of the dogs leap into action, one racing up and trying to slip past Thaddeus to Sylvain, one to bite at Iosef, as the other races around to rip at Thaddeus. Thaddeus's blade lashes out as the mutt darts by and sends it to the grass where it dissolves into a black gaseous mass and shoots toward Secalli.  Just as the goldsmith is yelping in fright it vanishes into his satchel and disappears! Sylvain and Thaddeus escape harm, but Iosef finds fangs  sinking into his hamstring!









*OOC:*


Borric is up!


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 22, 2010)

Brân lies in the dirt of the courtyard, contemplating the nature of the universe and listening to the cacophony of battle swirling around him. 

[sblock=OOC]Not only is he prone, he's at 0 HP/disabled/playing dead . . .[/sblock]


----------



## Ace Cipher Zero (Dec 22, 2010)

*OOC:*


Hey, not meaning to nag, but that's H10, not H9.... its just supposed to be one up, that way borric can charge.


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Dec 22, 2010)

[sblock=ACZ]Duly noted map updated.[/sblock]









*OOC:*


Thaddeus has an attack of opportunity on Dog 2 as it moves past him.
Borric is up!


----------



## Ace Cipher Zero (Dec 22, 2010)

*OOC:*


Alright, posting for the AoO. Woohoo fencing is finally becoming useful....


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Dec 22, 2010)

Thaddeus's blade lashes out as the mutt darts by and sends it to the  grass where it dissolves into a black gaseous mass and shoots toward  Secalli.  Just as the goldsmith is yelping in fright it vanishes into  his satchel and disappears!









*OOC:*


Borric is up!


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 22, 2010)

*OOC:*


perrinmiller is travelling and has posted (somewhere, I'm in a few games with him) that he'll be able to post only intermittently until after Christmas. So we may be waiting for a bit on Borric.


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Dec 22, 2010)

[sblock=perrinmiller]He's PMed me that he's back and able to control his character again, and he's online now, so I'm expecting a post shortly.  Though it is possible I've got the wrong end of the stick I've deleted the PM.[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Dec 23, 2010)

Borric draws his battle axe and roars, "Alright hell hound, time to DIE!  *EEEYAAAH*!"  The fighter charges to Syl's aid his battle axe crashing into the beast.

[sblock=OOC]*Free Action:* Draw Battle Axe
*Full Round Action:* Charge to D-10 Melee Attack on Dog#2 Battle Axe (1d20+6=26,  1d8+3=10); Critical Confirm (1d20+6=15,  1d8+3=10, 1d8+3=11)

Yeah I am around and have Internet access.  However you are seeing my checking things and even posting OOC via my phone.  What I cannot do is post IC with dice rolls very well, so I tend to delay until I get my laptop.  I can promise you that I am available to post within 24 hours until it is time for my flight returning home on 30 Jan.  Given everyone else's frequency, that should only mean waiting a few hours for me to hit my window of availability in the evenings (like right now).[/sblock]___________________________




Borric Hawkins


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Dec 23, 2010)

Borric races forward and lops the great hounds head from its shoulders.  This creature to dissolves into a shadowy whirl and shoots back to disappear into Secalli's satchel.









*OOC:*


Bran is up!


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 23, 2010)

Brân's gonna lie here and listen to the cacophony, hoping the hounds all think he's dead (0 HP, disabled, and with plenty o' bad guys around him to take an AoO if he tries anything strenuous).


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Dec 23, 2010)

*OOC:*


Bluff check please Mowgli.
Sylvain is up!


----------



## Gerald007 (Dec 23, 2010)

Seeing the other feathered creature fall to the ground, Sylvain moves to his side (G 11), bends over and uses his healing hex to help Bran recover some bit from the vicious bite he took.

(Edit:  for some reason, the dice roll I made is not showing up in my post.   DM, if you want to roll for Bran's recovered hit points, I'd appreciate it.  thanks.)


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 23, 2010)

*OOC:*


Oh, sure, NOW I roll a 19!  (Added to previous post)


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Dec 23, 2010)

Sylvain's healing hex does its work on Brân restoring him to full health, even as the Bull Mastiff hurls itself at Borric with another booming woof, dragging the fighter to the ground as its fangs sink into his thigh!









*OOC:*


Borric takes 7 damage and is Prone.
Iosef is up!


----------



## rb780nm (Dec 23, 2010)

"Back, demon beast!" Iosef cries, making a holy guesture with his weapon hand, before making a swing at the larger dog.


----------



## Ace Cipher Zero (Dec 23, 2010)

Thaddeus, seeing how the other dogs were being defeated, took his sword and gave a mighty blow to the canine still facing him.


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Dec 23, 2010)

Iosef thrusts his blade into the Mastiff's side, greviously wounding the burly canine, but failing to down it.  Thaddeus makes short work of the dog before him.  Once again the creature dissolves before streaking over to Secalli's satchel and disappearing within.

The reamining dog steps forward - over the "dead" Tengu - and goes for Borric.  Its teeth close on his wrist leaving a bloody maw print!









*OOC:*


Bran may take an attack of opportunity - but if he does so the dog may switch targets.
Borric takes 3 damage.
Borric is up!


----------



## perrinmiller (Dec 24, 2010)

Borric grunts in pain and snarls through gritted teeth, "Aarghh! Get these ruttin' beasts off me."  He goes with his turtle defense, doing his best to protect his soft spots as he tries to stand up and back away from the hounds.

[sblock=OOC]*Standard Action:* Total Defense +4AC
*Move Action:* Stand Up from Prone, provoking AoOs
*Free Action:* 5 foot step to G-9

Do the AoOs from standing up from prone go against his AC from Prone or after he stands up?  That 4 points to AC can make a huge difference.  But the answer won't change my actions.[/sblock]___________________________




Borric Hawkins


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 24, 2010)

OOC: No thanks on the AoO. I don't think Brân could do enough damage to kill it, and his AC is only 10 right now due to being prone.


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Dec 24, 2010)

Borric raises his shield up to cover himself ans scrambles to his feet as both dogs try to take advantage of his distraction to savage him, the mastiff knocking aside his shield.  When the canines are finished Borric lies in a spreading pile of his own gore obviously seconds from death!









*OOC:*


Really dice roller? Yikes.
Borric takes 9 damage!  Borric is dying.
Bran is up!
Map remains the same.







[sblock=Prone]You do get the -4 to AC from being prone when rising, covered this in another thread recently and did some checking.  Its the reason why you can't trip someone rising - because when the ao occurs they are considered prone, etc.[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Dec 24, 2010)

Borric, bitten, tries to cry out, "Oh fu...ACK!" His words are choked off as he falls back bleeding to death.  

[sblock=OOC]re: Prone. Thanks.

Yeah that dice roller.  I think big brother heard me taking bad about it and that's the revenge. [/sblock]___________________________




Borric Hawkins


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 24, 2010)

*OOC:*


Well, crap.







Brân gathers his will and focuses on the dog atop his prone form. _"Dryslyd bodoli!"_

[sblock=Action]Cast Lesser Confusion on dog atop Brân, Will save DC 14 or be confused for one round and do 1d8 + STR to self.[/sblock]


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Dec 24, 2010)

Distracted by its chomping on Borric's innards the dog is unable to take advantage of Brân's spell casting.  For a moment it looks distinctly puzzled, but it grits its teeth and snarls pushing the magics aside.









*OOC:*


Sylvain is up!
Map remains the same.


----------



## Gerald007 (Dec 24, 2010)

Seeing the warrior taken down by the attacks of the dogs, Sylvain swallows hard and realizes that he has to attempt to touch the warrior, getting by the dog.  He tries to find an opening, reaches down and applies healing magic to Borric.

(I assume there will be an AoO to heal Borric.  DM, use the first roll again...this dice roller is not going as smoothly for me as I hoped.)


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Dec 24, 2010)

Sylvain's magic stops Borric's bleeding and closes the worst of his injuries.  The Bull Mastiff turns upon Brân and goes for his throat!  For a horrifying moment it shakes the Tengu in its fangs, before Brân is able to slip free.









*OOC:*


Brân takes 7 damage.
Iosef is up!


----------



## rb780nm (Dec 27, 2010)

Iosef swings at the larger of the remaining dogs with the silver longsword.


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Dec 27, 2010)

Iosef's blade sinks into the Bull Mastiff's stomach and the creature slumps collapsing to the floor and sliding from his blade.  As it strikes the ground it to dissolves into shadow and shoots back to vanish inside Secalli's satchel.  The silver word appeared to have no special effect upon this beast.









*OOC:*


Thaddeus is up!







[sblock=Silver Weapons]Remember silver weapons do 1 less point of damage, so Iosef did 5 damage, not 6 - which does not matter here as it was sufficient.[/sblock]

[sblock=Flu]FYI Please note I have a bad case of the flu, I'll try to keep up posting as usual, but I'm a little wooley headed.[/sblock]


----------



## Ace Cipher Zero (Dec 27, 2010)

The Black Hawk, seeing that there was only one more opponent left, saw an opportunity to get on his flanks. Trailing his blade behind him, he moved in a semicircular path; he used the momentum from that movement to put extra power in his swing.









*OOC:*


Move to J11, Power Attack.


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Dec 27, 2010)

Thaddeus true to form swiftly ends the last dog with a vicious sweep of his elven made blade!  like the others this dog dissolves into mist, but as it fades it speaks.

"Please, slay the Golden Hound, this torment has lasted so long............."

Then it to steaks towards the satchel even as Secalli tosses it aside, the golden hound rolls free and the shade vanishes into its metallic gleam as if entering a mirror.

[sblock=Rewards]
Total XP: 1205
Individual XP: 241
Treasure: None[/sblock]









*OOC:*


VICTORY!


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Dec 27, 2010)

"Elsa!"  Secalli calls rushing forwards stumbling over the corpse of a dead dog in his haste, but swiftly righting himself and reaching the tree.  As the sounds of combat fade the houses door opens and a distraught red faced woman - plump and well dressed - races out.  Together they coax the still sobbing child down and into a fierce hug from her father.  The family stand together in an embrace sobbing and another girtl - slightly older - rushes out to join the.

Meanwhile four servants, from their dress emerge, and warily approach the mercenaries.

"Oh thank you so much me Lords, we though Elsa was...  Well.  We're ever so grateful to you for saving her, they don't deserve none of this the Secallis and that's the truth."  An elderly woman, with a single eye misted over white.  "Now let old Magatha take a look at you, I've got the faintest touch of the healin's from my Mother, comes in handy for looking after children I can tell you..."

Assuming there are no objections Magatha stoops down - with obvious effort - and chants as her hand glows a pale orange the light rippling from her hand to soothe the wounds.

"That's all I've got in me I am afraid, I'm just a humble adept, no cleric or the like."


----------



## Gerald007 (Dec 27, 2010)

(ooc)I think I have used my healing on everyone except Iosef for the day, so I can't help with that right now.

Once the group settles down, and the children are out of earshot, Sylvain walks up to their employer.  "Mr. Secalli, with all due respect, is there anything at all you haven't told us about the Golden Hound?  If there is, I think now would be the time to fill us in on everything."


----------



## perrinmiller (Dec 27, 2010)

Borric, with his wounds magically healed, comes around to consciousness, "Oooh... don't stop.  Madame that tickles... Oy! Stay away from there!... Wait! Please don't go..." 

Realizing he isn't in the bosom of his goddess's handmaidens any longer as his eyes opened, Borric is somewhat disappointed.  Taking in that he is lying where he vaguely remembers being mauled by dogs, he sits up. 

"Callisto's breasts, we won, I take it.  Are we done yet?  Or was that not the hound we need to defeat?"

_<<OOC: For Borric, how many HP remaining? I think it is 8/13.>>_
___________________________




Borric Hawkins


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Dec 27, 2010)

Secalli removes himself from his family and takes a few calming breaths, 

"It comes at the fullmoon, which is either tonight or tomorrow depending upon who I ask, it seems to be metallic golden, but dark in the night, it broke into an upstairs window of my shop ignoring the protections of the door below.  But what I know is confused all of us who beheld the beast either died or were fleeing in terror before its evil howls.  But come we should get inside and do what we may to tend your wounds, we will barricade the doors and windows as best we can."

Behind the goldsmith a terrified Elsa is promising her mother repeatedly that she won't run off to play again.

"Five dogs five mercenaries." Magatha say thoughtfully, "almost like it was countering the reinforcements.  This statue is evil beyond us poor folk.  I hope you boys - and err, birds, are you boys birds?  Excuse my rudeness, but there's no offense intended - are up to it."


----------



## rb780nm (Dec 27, 2010)

*OOC:*


As it turns out, I have only 2hp left, so a bit of healing wouldn't go astray. Stupid paladin not having lay on hands until 2nd level


----------



## Gerald007 (Dec 27, 2010)

Seeing the paladin was wounded as well, Syl uses his healing hex to tend to the young man's wounds as best as he can.

"Remember, I can only heal you one time per day.  So no more healing until a full day passes.  It's not much, I know, but hopefully it will keep us standing."

(ooc) Iosef, the dice roller is not showing up in my post for some reason, so please go ahead and roll for your regained hit points...1d8+1.  Thanks.


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Dec 28, 2010)

The Secalli's and their servants move inside the house, which is decorated in a rich man's take on rustic and warmed by several large hearths.  Most of the cabinets and larger items of furniture have been pushed up against windows and doors as crude barricades.

Twilight fades into true dark and while the family and servants bed down on the floor - the beds being used as barricades.  But Florian Secalli himself clearly cannot entertain thoughts of rest, he paces pack and forth glancing anxiously out of the few gaps left at the windows.

Suddenly his eyes widen and he turns towards you anxiously, "Torches!  Coming right for us!"

And indeed there are three torches approaching as well as a single source of purer white light.

[sblock=Borric]I made Borric HP as 6 after the cure light.

Checked and Borric took 17 damage, putting him at -3 - since 0 counts - and was then healed for 5 putting him at 1hp.  He was then healed for 6 by Magatha so he has 7hp.[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Dec 28, 2010)

*Borric Hawkins, Male Human Fighter*

Borric retrieved his weapons that had fallen from his grasp earlier and heads into the house with the others.  He thanks people for healing, but it takes him a few attempts to determine who did it since he wasn't conscious at the time.

Seeing that everything is prepared for a siege, Borric settles in to the routine of standing watch and daydream about the handmaidens that await in the afterlife.  He has his shield stowed and his shortbow out to fire arrows through the slits in the poorly boarded windows if necessary. 

He sets aside a sunrod to provide good illumination after night arrives in full force and he checks the holder in his backpack to stick the shaft once lit so it will shine light from over his left shoulder.

At Secalli's fright, he stands up from his sitting position takes a peek.

"I don't think your hound is going to be carrying a torch, is he? Stand aside and let us take a look." 

___________________________





Borric Hawkins


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 28, 2010)

Brân settles in for the wait as well. Superficially, his native charm and confidence make it seem as though he's completely at his ease; however, a deeper look reveals subtle signs of discomfort brought about by hobnobbing above his social status.

When the torches appear - and the Secalli seem anxious about them - he draws his falcata and finds a front corner in which to step into the shadows.

[sblock=Action/Roll]Stealth Check (1d20+6=20)

Just before whomever is approaching enters, he'll tuck himself into the shadows and remain as still as possible. If they're OK, there'll be no need to reveal himself, but if they're not maybe he can gain at least a momentary advantage.[/sblock]


----------



## Ace Cipher Zero (Dec 28, 2010)

Thaddeus had largely been resting, and contemplating the battle and the situation, in a corner that was easy to hide in. As such, when torches were sighted, he had little to do but remain where he was, and just hide there, to be prepared to analyze this new factor.


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Dec 28, 2010)

Four figures illuminated in flickering orange torch light enter the yard, a fifth and sixth stay some twenty feet behind them lite in a steady austere white light.  The four take up position evenly spaced before the house.

The four closest have the look of hired mercenaries, unshaven, well armed, and faintly villainous.  Three are burly types armed with short swords and wearing studded leather armor, the fourth is leaner holds a pair of blades and wears a hungry leer that is truly ghastly in the torchlight.

The fifth figure - at the rear - is almost skeletally thin and wears a long black robe, the white light - shining from the tip of a staff - harshly illuminates craggy ancient features.  He clutches a frightened looking boy of perhaps nine of ten years old in one claw-like hand.

Those keen of hearing pick hear the old man chant, then you hear a thin rasping voice amplified to a dull roar which causes the house to shake faintly with the hacking coughs that intersperse each sentence.

"Give me the Golden Hound.  I am Davalan Bareen.  It was stolen from me and is rightfully mine, I have searched for it these long years to rid myself of its curse and I will not be rebuffed.  You may even have it back once I have sold it to the boy - he must die in anycase.  Do not make me spend your lives as well.

As for you mercenaries, you refused the offer of my other hired blades and proved your worth by dispatching them.  Leave here in peace and I will pay you five hundred gold pieces each.  Remain and join my service and I shall make you wealthy beyond the dreams a sellsword has a right to.

Now make your decisions and be swift, if you fail to appear I shall have to burn you out."


----------



## rb780nm (Dec 28, 2010)

"How dare you threaten a child! Release him this instant." Iosef calls, drawing his javelin and lining up one of the newcomers.


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Dec 28, 2010)

"This child is my last living relative, I have lost nineteen dearer already to that infernal Hound.  YOU HAVE NO IDEA WHAT I WOULD DARE TO FREE MYSELF OF THIS CURSE!  EVERY FULLMOON ANOTHER LOVED ONE TAKEN, ANOTHER CHERISHED FRIEND, MY WIFE, MY CHILDREN, MY BROTHERS, MY STUDENTS, MY HEART HAS BEEN SHATTERED SO MANY TIMES IT HAS REGROWN INTO A CALLOUSED KNOT OF SCARS AND HATE!  All that matters is that I escape the Hound, that is all that matters now.  This bastard grandson is the last for whom I hold a shread of care, Nate will take this burden from my bowed shoulders and then the Hound will have the foolish child who still refuses to relinquish his care for his Grandfather."  

The old man twists leaning down and pulling the boy up sharply by his wrist to look into his face and bellows, "HATE ME BOY!  HATE ME THAT I MIGHT LET YOU LIVE!"

The boy, Nate, looks up at his grandfather and sobs, "I'm sorry Grandpa, I'll try, I'll try, I'll try.  Please"

"Poor child."  Mrs Secalli breathes tears sparkling upon her cheeks.


[sblock=Iosef]You are in the house at the moment, barricaded in infact, so bear in mind you can exit, but it will be obvious and take a bit of time.  Sorry if that was not clear.[/sblock]


----------



## Gerald007 (Dec 28, 2010)

"Don't be hasty Bareen--perhaps we can help each other out.  We aim to kill the Golden Hound and free everyone from its curse.  If you know more about the accursed idol than us, we could use the knowledge to everyone's gain, and no one needs be hurt," the witch yells out the window, hoping that the enraged man might listen to reason.


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Dec 29, 2010)

The old man sighs, 

"Do you know how many times I have tried, how many "heroes" I have hired, how many traps I have set?  I have poured my fortune into stopping the beast all for naught.  

If I were to heed your words the Hound would kill the boy and take my last chance for my soul to be free, I would become another of those pitiful shadow hounds bound to serve the will of the Golden Hound for all time.  No.  This is my last chance.  Give me the Hound, I shall sell it to the boy and then you may take it from his corpse.  I cannot be swayed.  The boys life is the cheapest way out of this predicament - for us all.  Can you not see that?"

[sblock=WTF?]
If you are wondering what the fraggle rock is going on, then I refer you to the Golden Hounds rhymn - see below.  Read carefully it should explain the situation.[/sblock]

[sblock=Golden Hounds Rhymn]"Yours I am as you agreed, 
 bound to me by lust and greed.
 Jealous am I of those too near, 
 for owning me the cost is dear.

 I shall bind you unto death,
 until you join me with your last breath.
 To be rid of me you must betray,
 get your nearest love to pay.

 Rejoice that you are so bound,
 to the stolen wish the Golden Hound.
 In full moon's light the price is paid,
 another shall die should one evade."

Additional verse given by the Boundsoul Hounds...

Know that death is no escape.
Your soul shall take another shape.
Hound and Master now transposed,
the iron collar bound and forever closed."[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Dec 29, 2010)

*The lurker lurks*









*OOC:*


 sorry to intrude, but it was not in your s block


Aldern Foxglove said:


> "I discovered the inscription is in infernal and had it translated a few weeks ago, it reads...
> "Yours I am as you agreed,
> bound to me by lust and greed.
> Jealous am I of those too near,
> ...


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Dec 29, 2010)

*OOC:*


Map showing foe placement.







[sblock=Scott Dewar]No problem, all shows up in the sblock for me though - in large yellow text.  Can everyone else see it out of curiosity?[/sblock]


----------



## Gerald007 (Dec 29, 2010)

*OOC:*


DM, I could not see the two verses Scott added in your post.







"Okay guys, I am out of ideas.  Anyone have any clever thoughts about how we can get out of this situation?  That madman is going to kill the child, after he burns us out to get it the idol.  I have a spell that would make one of them more friendly to our cause, but it has a chance of not working."  Thinking out loud, Syl was definitely puzzled.  

"What did that hound mean when he was talking about an iron collar, Secalli?"


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Dec 29, 2010)

Secalli elder daughter pipes up,"The black dogs had collars that was, er, were made of iron.  They had their names on - like proper people names with two names and all.  I saw when they was, were, jumpin' up at the window, afore they all went round Elsa in the tree - before I mean."

The goldsmith himself shrugs, "I know no better than you I had not heard the verse before.  I suppose I had used only my own guards before - a goldsmith has need of many - you are the first mercenaries I have engaged.  perhaps Magatha was right, and they came in numbers to match your own, this accursed statue is certainly perverse enough."


----------



## rb780nm (Dec 29, 2010)

"I'm not for sitting here, burning to death. If this man wants to sacrifice his own grandson, we ought to be outh there, stopping him," Iosef says.


----------



## perrinmiller (Dec 29, 2010)

Borric puts a hand on Iosef's shoulder, "Let us not be too hasty.  Yonder man out there is in the same situation as our current employer, but has the experience of trying to lift the curse for a longer time."

"Normally, I would say, 'yes, let's kill the blighter, save the boy and take the money too.'  But the old man brings up a very important point that is the crux of our problem too."

"Those dogs returned to the idol after we killed them.  I believe that is the fate that awaits the people cursed so even killing that guy out there is only potentially making our job harder.  And if he doesn't sell the idol to the boy, the hound is going to kill the boy unless we stop it."

"I say let us go out and talk to the guy." 

Borric, puts his shortbow away, equips his shield to his arm and heads outside [E-9], "Bareen, I am coming out to talk. Killing each other solves nothing. Please, keep your men in check."

Addressing the old man, Borric asks, "If we give you the idol to sell to the boy, what does that do to the curse on our employer?  Can you not just turn the boy over to us with his newly purchased idol and then help us try to defeat the hound?"

___________________________




Borric Hawkins


----------



## Gerald007 (Dec 29, 2010)

"Stay in here with the idol for the time being Secalli.  I think Borric has hit upon an idea.  Perhaps we can persuade them to help us try and crack this puzzle.  The more the merrier," Syl says as he stands up and hurries outside to follow the warrior.


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Dec 29, 2010)

"Very well.  I would prefer to avoid unpleasantness, and I would rather avoid bloodshed if possible.  And of course I have no need of the tactical advantage I give up by allowing you egress."  Bareen rasps dispassionately.

Responding to Borric he says, "The curse is not broken if the Golden Hound is stolen, or given away, as my case illustrates.  My research indicates that a thief is cursed, but someone gifted the statue is not - though I have too few examples for my conclusions to be sound, and most are anecdotal.  My best guess would be that giving me the Hound would not alter your employers plight in anyway. 

However, I will not face the Hound with you because you will loose.  It will howl, half of our number will flee myself included, my own will has long since been broken by the creature.  The rest will fight, your blades will glance off the beast, but it will tear you apart, one by one, like rats before a terrier.  Those who fled will be left alone, save for the one dearest to the accursed's heart.  It seems to strike those afflicted first earliest, so it will come for the boy first and thus seal my fate forever - I do not think I could bring myself to hold another dear if I had eternity.

So you see if I were to give you the boy, it would seek to kill me.  For the curse would be his and he has nobody else in this world, but this wretched old man.  Numbers do not matter, these men work for gold, not for love, or valor, they would flee - and sensibly before the beast.  I would flee.  You cannot win, we cannot win, do not think my soul has shriveled into this diseased black thing lightly.  I am damned because my own son, sold me the Golden Hound, he told me he could not accept my charity, but would sell me the statue.  He knew, but I cannot blame him.  Part of me wishes to blame his seed for his crimes, but I know it is naught but an excuse.

I was a good man, but am no more.  If you slay me I wish you the best in facing the accursed creature.  Silver pierces its hide, but beware as it targets those who bring it to bear.  I would also ask that you see the boy cared for, you seem like good if foolish men.  But I am afraid the odds are against you. I have little fear you are a match for me, let alone the Golden Hound."  The last is said with genuine regret...

[sblock=OOC]Will saves vs Wall of Text! DC 16 (Its a joke not an APG spell I promise)

Takes full advantage of getting a chance for a "villain" to monologue.

Also note the party have healing potions and Bareen appears to be both very intelligent and very sure of his own victory...[/sblock]


----------



## Ace Cipher Zero (Dec 29, 2010)

"Wow. Normally I would not be moved to words, but this is quite a sensible idea. If he does agree, he will have the full force of my blade slicing next to his."


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Dec 29, 2010)

[SBLOCK=Diplomacy]Bare in mind that what you are trying here is diplomacy, and Bareen certainly seems to feel he has compelling reasons not to agree.  In short to be clear you would definitely need to be making rolls to have a chance of persuading him.[/sblock]


----------



## Gerald007 (Dec 29, 2010)

"There has to be another way, to avoid letting the child die.  How about if Secalli gives you the idol, and one of us purchases it from you?  Would this be enough for you to leave him out of this?"


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 29, 2010)

Brân stands from his position in the corner and exits the building behind Borric. "Hmmm. No, I don't think that will work, Syl. He cares nothing for us, nor we for him; the curse would still lay on him." He walks up to stand by Borric. "Ser Bareen I implore you, do not do this thing! Give us the chance to save the lives - and the souls - of both you and the boy. The solution you've worked out damns you truly; whether you are taken by the hound or you slay the boy, your soul will be in torment for eternity. At least if you allow us a chance to defeat the thing before taking the boys life you have some chance at redemption . . ." The Tengu's trained voice is imploring and soothing in equal measure. "Sell the idol to the child, and give him to the most trusted of your men - or keep him yourself. But wait to fulfill the final part of your plan until you see how the battle turns. If it goes badly, if I and my companions (who are most martially puissant and have many skills and talents) are slain you or your man will have time to slay the child before the hound reaches you. I have some skill with words and voice, and can bolster your will and that of your men to resist the baying of the hound so that you need not run. Ser Bareen, my companions and I are willing to lay down our lives in this cause . . . I implore you to allow us to try!"

[sblock=OOC]Diplomacy (1d20+7=17)

I'm assuming the others can make 'Aid Another' rolls? Possibly using the attempts they've already made to persuade Bareen?[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Dec 29, 2010)

Borric is not liking what he is hearing at all and replies to Bereen, "Let me get this straight, you and the boy are doomed no matter what, then?"

"You are evading the curse by killing the boy after he has the idol, thus breaking the chain.  You are then free.  But if you die beforehand then the boy is free of the curse.  Is this correct?" 

Borric speaks softly for those of his companions nearby to hear, "If what he says is true, Secalli is not going to be rescued regardless of what happens with this old man and his grandson.  And if killing Secalli, frees his family of the curse, perhaps the honorable thing is to kill our employer to save his family. From the look on your faces, I am guessing that is not an option."

"However, we need more silver weapons than just one to defeat the hound, assuming we don't run away like scared little girls, that is."

[sblock=OOC]Well, I for one will not be rolling any Diplomacy checks except Aid Another.  I was hoping to just role-play this out instead.  Most published modules that I have read in 3.5 allow for this instead of just roll-playing things.

Aid Another (1d20-1=12)[/sblock]___________________________





Borric Hawkins


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Dec 29, 2010)

Bareen stares at Brân for a long moment, 

"I wish I could heed you my Tengu friend, but I am too far gone.  I could never redeem myself, I have done too much now, and I would pay, just not bound to that accursed Hound.  No, the best thing for everyone, my self included would be for you to be victorious over both me and the Hound.  But that is a fantasy."

He turns to Borric,

Warrior, a non silver weapon will likely bite if wielded with enough vigor.  Master Secalli might well take your suggestion to heart if he has the courage, would that I had done so before I lost my loved ones.

Please, torment this old wretch no further.  Let us get this over with.  Men on three, let us settle this matter.  One, two...three!"

"Gods that was borrin' so we can stab folks now then can we old timer?"  The lean man says irreverently, "you lot near talked me inta me grave, but I ain't so fancy with the words so I'll try to repay the favor the old fashioned way."









*OOC:*


Roll Init!







[sblock=Rollplay and RolePlay]
In point of fact perrinmiller I'm fairly sure they don't .  By your logic we should throw away the diplomacy skill entirely.  The charisma 6 dwarf's articulate speech should simply move all with its eloquence.

Not every character you play is persuasive, you will always be able to muster basically the same level of personal skill.

What I do do is modify the results of diplomacy checks by the eloquence of the players efforts - so long as they are not blatantly breaking character, which for the record I am certainly not implying has been the case with anyone in this game.  By the reasonableness of their suggestions, etc.  If they roll without saying anything that's an auto fail - though I'd warn the player first.

It would be very wrong in my opinion if the same speech from Borric and Bran was received in the same way.  Bran has literally double Borric's charisma and a diplomacy score that is 8 higher.  Imagine you know neither Barrak Obama or Richard Nixon (John Major might be better if you are aware of him, blandest man alive former English PM) and they attempted to convince you with precisely the same argument, one delivered with rich passionate eloquence, one delivered in a monotone lifeless drone.  might be being a tad unfair to Nixon there, he did afterall win the debate with Kennedy on the radio, but hopefully you get the idea.

In this case this was planned as a combat encounter and would have required an exceeding high diplomacy check in order to overcome without violence.  You would also have lost some fats loots!  To be colloquial.[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 29, 2010)

Initiative (1d20+1=15)


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Dec 29, 2010)

*OOC:*


PC Inits
Thaddeus is up!
Followed by Sylvain.


----------



## perrinmiller (Dec 29, 2010)

Borric was a little disappointed that Bareen neglected to answer his last questions before laying down the gauntlet.

"You weren't going to die of boredom skinny, but we'll put you in the grave none the less." 

[sblock=OOC]*Free Action:* Speaking

[MENTION=97308]Aldern Foxglove[/MENTION];  Actually I am not arguing the issue since I have no desire to miss out on the loot. 

But to clarify what I am thinking of in several modules I have read, they write  something like "succeed a Diplomacy DC check of 15 or if the players  role-play well, then they can do/receive <blank>."  

I would agree, a Charisma 8 character is not going to change the  attitude of a hostile or unfriendly NPC.  But instead of rolling any  dice I was hoping to appeal to some logic and actually strike a deal based on what the bad guys wanted if possible.  I was becoming quite clear that wasn't going to happen.  What would have happened if we gave them the idol?  

Overall, things went better than could be expected.   And I would rather move things along rather than get bogged down in pointless discussion with the NPCs anyway.  We did learn a fair amount.  Secalli is screwed and so are we.   j/k[/sblock]___________________________




Borric Hawkins


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Dec 29, 2010)

*OOC:*


Thaddeus is up!
Followed by Sylvain.







[sblock=perrinmiller]I'm a bit puzzled by which question you feel he didn't answer?  What will happen to the boy maybe?  The answer to that is that the boy is not cursed, but if the curse is not broken he will be killed as Davalan's last dear one - so he's not cursed but would be killed as part of his Grandfather's curse.[/sblock]


----------



## Ace Cipher Zero (Dec 29, 2010)

Thaddeus saw that a fight was brewing, and having been given a relatively clear path of escape by his other two comrades out the door, he took it. His usual tactics of rolling up one flank seemed to be able to work here, so he did what came naturally and hit the rightmost bandit. He dragged his blade through the air for a mighty blow.









*OOC:*


Move to D10, Power attack.


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Dec 29, 2010)

But for once his power is not accompanied by accuracy and the blade swishes through the air wide of the mark.









*OOC:*


Sylvain is up!
Followed by Brân


----------



## Gerald007 (Dec 29, 2010)

Syl, realizing that a fight was unavoidable right now, drew his light crossbow, and loaded a bolt into same.  "Look aware Waltor...might need your help in this scrum."


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Dec 29, 2010)

*OOC:*


Brân is up!


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 30, 2010)

Brân makes a valiant effort to prove the old man is correct in his assessment of the party's chances against the Golden Hound as he moves up to help Thaddeus with the ruffian. He swings his falchion and bites at the fellow at the same time, and almost manages to lop off part of his bill!

[sblock=Actions/Rolls]Move to C10, attack Thug 01, miss.
To Hit: Falchion (1d20+0=5), To Hit: Bite (1d20-5=4)[/sblock]


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Dec 30, 2010)

The lean fellow races forward blade in either hand and attempts to stab at Iosef's kidney!  The blade slides through the Paladin's armor and sends warm blood trickling down his side!

"Hey there pal, they call me Jonesey Skinner, if you impress me I'll make a purse out of your skin you see.  Not because I'm a weirdo, but because it does one good to maintain a creepy as reputation in my line." The rogue breathes into Iosef's ear.  And a careful observer cna indeed spy a series of purses and pouches crudely stitched out of a pale leather, some have artful touches like ears used for flaps, or noses as decor.









*OOC:*


Iosef takes 6 damage!
Borric is up!


----------



## perrinmiller (Dec 30, 2010)

Borric decides to go after the man with the money, by-passing the thug in front of him.  He draws a chakrum and whirls the bladed disc at the old man.

"Let's see if this gives you a shave, old man." 

He draws a shortspear from its holder.

[sblock=Actions]*Free Action:* Draw Chakrum
*Move Action:* Move to F-13
*Standard Action:* Ranged Attack At Bareen; Chakrum (1d20+3=20,  1d8+3=6)
*Free Action:* Draw Shortspear

OOC: Last post for 36 hours for me as I fly back home. If he is still standing when his next turn comes around, I should be able to at least provide guidance for Borric's next turn once I land from my phone if I cannot roll dice at that time.[/sblock]___________________________




Borric Hawkins


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Dec 30, 2010)

The bladed disk slashes across Bareen's cheek, sending blood spraying forth but appearing to cause no harm to the ancient mage - there is not even a cut left though blood was efinitely spilt....  The old man tuts and chants briefly whirling his hand in a lazy circle in front of himself, this has no discernible effect.  To do this he is forced to release the boy, who sinks to he floor wide eyed.

Exchanging glances the two thugs to your right step together and both stab at the burly Thaddeius while the last cautiously approaches and stabs at Iosef - earning an irritated glower from Skinner.  But none of their short swords manages to hit home.









*OOC:*


Iosef is up!
Followed by Thaddeius.







[sblock=Spellcraft DC 16]He casts shield, which will act as a shield (+4  AC) and renders Magic Missiles useless against Bareen.[/sblock]

[sblock=Spellcraft DC 22]He probably has False Life or some source of temporary hit points in play - hence the blood, but lack of wound.[/sblock]


----------



## Gerald007 (Dec 30, 2010)

Syl watched the old man closely, as he worked his arcane magic.









*OOC:*


Use the first roll DM.


----------



## rb780nm (Dec 30, 2010)

"Have you no honor? Attack from the front like a man, varlet!" Iosef turns to face Skinner, wielding his (steel) longsword.


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Dec 30, 2010)

"Why should I, don't seem te be workin' very well fer you now does it?"  Skinner quips, as he deftly dodges Iosef's blade.









*OOC:*


Thaddeus is up!
Followed by Sylvain.


----------



## Ace Cipher Zero (Dec 30, 2010)

Thaddeus saw the two thugs come at him, but easily dodged aside both attacks. He had Bran next to him, so his normal tactic of getting around their flank would have to wait. If the thugs fell though, he still would clear a path to the old man. He took another mighty swing.


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Dec 30, 2010)

Thaddeus's blade lands, but is deflected by a couple of metal studs to slam into the earth - much to the thug's relief!









*OOC:*


Sylvain is up!
Followed by Brân.


----------



## Gerald007 (Dec 30, 2010)

Seeing his friends being mauled by the thugs, Syl looks for an opening that he might get a shot in with his crossbow.  Seeing an opening, he fires at the thug involved with Thaddeus.  (Thug 2).


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 30, 2010)

Brân's blade again fails to find purchase, but he takes full advantage of his opponent's unfamiliarity with the Tengu and takes a plug out of the thug's cheek!

[sblock=Actions/Rolls]Falcata (1d20=2) - Miss
Bite (1d20-5=15) - Crit Threat
Crit Confirm (1d20-5=3) - No Crit
Damage (1d3=1)[/sblock]


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Dec 30, 2010)

Sylvain's bolt flies wide of the mark.  Bran's yelps as the Tengu tears into his cheek.

Skinner comes at Iosef with both blades!  Ramming a single short sword into Iosef's thigh, while the other clangs of his armor.

"Jonesy two, future dice bag none!"  Skinner exults.









*OOC:*


Iosef takes 4 damage.
Borric is up!


----------



## perrinmiller (Dec 31, 2010)

*Borric Hawkins, Human Male Fighter*

Borric snarls, "Callisto take him, a stinkin', arrogant mage!  No matter, let's see if you are squishy." 

He drops the shortspear and draws his flail, closing on Bareen.  Swinging low Borric attempts to hook the man's legs and sweep them out from under him.

[sblock=Actions]*Free Action:* Drop Shortspear
*Free Action:* Draw Flail
*Move Action:* Move to G-15
*Standard Action:* Trip Bareen; Flail (1d20+4=15) beats CMD 15.


OOC: I am assuming that Bareen has no weapon in hand to allow him an AoO.  But I think I will still go for the trip anyway even if he does.[/sblock][sblock=Mini   Stats]*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 19 (17 without shield/flat-footed, 12 Touch, )
*HP:* 13  Current: 5
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 16  *Fort:* +4 *Reflex:* +2 *Will:* +1

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Shield & Flail[/sblock]___________________________





Borric Hawkins


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Dec 31, 2010)

Bareen's gnarled face twists in surprise and he lashes out reflexively with his staff whacking Borric on the nose and distracting the warrior.  Crashing to the ground the old wizard snarls up at Borric and begins to chant while keeping his staff flailing to ward of the warrior, for a moment flame begins to gather round his fingertips, but then his staff clips the ground awkwardly and the magic fizzles and dissolves away!

The thugs each go for a different foe this time, Bran, Thaddeus, and the one engaging Iosef turns and charges Borric!  But all of their efforts are of little concern to their foes, who easily avoid their short blades.









*OOC:*


Borric takes 1 damage.
Iosef is up! (May also take an attack of opportunity on Thug 3 if he is still up?)
Followed by Thaddeus.


----------



## rb780nm (Dec 31, 2010)

Iosef lashes out at the charging thug, then turns to attack Skinner again.

The paladin is bleeding heavily and takes a step back from his assailant to try to catch his breath.


[sblock]
Step to e9

who's got those potions?
[/sblock]


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Dec 31, 2010)

Iosef lashes out as the thug rushes away, and buries his blade in the fellows stomach downing him instantly.  He swings at Skinner to, but is again unable to hit the infuriating rogue.









*OOC:*


Thaddeus is up!
Followed by Sylvain.







[sblock=Potions]The 1st 2 to declare they do, have the potions, nobody has thus far.  Nobody can have 2 though.[/sblock]


----------



## Ace Cipher Zero (Dec 31, 2010)

Thaddeus, seeing that his exchange of steel had so far been inneffectual, thought that maybe this time might be his charm. And if not then certainly it wouldn't take long until they would take a misstep, and the swordsman that he was would make sure that no forgiveness was given to people of such low skill.









*OOC:*


Thug 1, Power Attack. Again.


----------



## Gerald007 (Dec 31, 2010)

Quickly scanning the battlefield, it appeared that the young paladin was in the most trouble at this juncture.  Targeting his opponent, Syl uses his ability to cause Misfortune to his enemies, trying to make it much more difficult for him to hit Iosef.









*OOC:*


Misfortune Hex DC 14 Will save or he has to roll 2 d20s and take the worst results for a full round.


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Dec 31, 2010)

Thaddeus's blade tears through only air again.

Sylvain moves to the doorway and attempts to hex Skinner, but the rogue's will fights off the magical misfortune!









*OOC:*


Bran is up!


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 31, 2010)

Brân tries again to take the thug out, and again misses with both attacks.

[sblock=And the streak continues . . .]Falcata, Bite (1d20=3, 1d20-5=-3)[/sblock]


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Dec 31, 2010)

Brân meanwhile is probably beginning to feel as if he is the victim of a permanent misfortune hex, and hits a whole lot of nothing with his attacks.

Chuckling evilly Jonsey Skinner advances upon Iosef again and attacks with both blades, but misses with each almost loosing one as he rams it into the door frame.

"Oh, you won't last long now mate, I' gunna carve you up real nice."  He hisses to Iosef, blowing the paladin a kiss.









*OOC:*


Borric is up!


----------



## perrinmiller (Jan 1, 2011)

*Borric Hawkins, Human Male Fighter*









*OOC:*


Happy New Year everyone!






Borric snarls, "Alright mage, forget your spells. I am gonna knock your head from your shoulders!  Then I will piss on the bloody stump of your chicken neck." 

Twirling the head of the flail around the shaft to increase the speed, he uses the timing to deliver a harder, if slightly less accurate blow.

[sblock=Actions]*Free Action:* Talk smack
*Move Action:* None, unless he goes down
*Standard Action:* Melee attack on Bareen; Power Attack Flail (1d20+3=16, 1d8+4=10)

OOC: Well, Borric will take a potion.[/sblock][sblock=Mini   Stats]*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 19 (17 without shield/flat-footed, 12 Touch, )
*HP:* 13  Current: 5
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 16  *Fort:* +4 *Reflex:* +2 *Will:* +1

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Shield & Flail[/sblock]___________________________




Borric Hawkins


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 1, 2011)

*OOC:*


 happy new year!
The lurker about


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Jan 1, 2011)

Borric's flail crashes down onto the prone old man, sending gore flying, and this time leaving very real wounds.  Spitting teeth Bareen again attempts to cast a spell weaving his staff before him defensively, but again he cannot hold the magics!  Off to the side the boy. Nate Bareen, whimpers in fear.

"No, gah, blast you!"

The remaining thugs lash out at Brân and Thaddeus.  Brân's armor studs just deflect the blade aimed at him, but Thaddeus takes his in the arm - a painful, but hardly terrible wound.









*OOC:*


Thaddeus takes 3 damage!
Iosef is up!
Followed by Thaddeus.







[sblock=perrinmiller trip]I think you misunderstood, he hit you, but you still tripped him.  In PF damage is simply added as a penalty to CMB so he is prone - which is why you hit.[/sblock]


----------



## rb780nm (Jan 1, 2011)

Iosef swings at Skinner again, drawing a little blood. He then takes another cautious step backwards.









*OOC:*


Attack skinner, step to D9. Really, dice? I finally hit the SOB and I roll a 1 for damage? Really?


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Jan 1, 2011)

Iosef's blade slashes Skinner across his narrow ugly face catching the top of his shoulder to.  Skinner wheezes and manages a pained thick laugh,

"So the puppy has teeth!  Maybe I'll use them to!" The rogue taunts, but his braggadocio has clearly lessened and his beady eyes flicker to his beleaguered employer and the companions uneasily.









*OOC:*


Thaddeus is up!
Followed by Sylvain


----------



## perrinmiller (Jan 2, 2011)

Borric smirks with the satisfaction of success, "How's that feel, ya orge-raped bung hole?" 

[sblock=Actions]*Free Action:* Talk more smack

OOC: Well, I am an idiot.  I could have swore I read that two times and I almost asked what happened to the trip results.  LOL. Then I decided to just assume he resisted it.  I did edit my previous post a little to adjust.[/sblock][sblock=Mini   Stats]*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 19 (17 without shield/flat-footed, 12 Touch, )
*HP:* 13  Current: 5
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 16  *Fort:* +4 *Reflex:* +2 *Will:* +1

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Shield & Flail[/sblock]___________________________




Borric Hawkins


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Jan 2, 2011)

Thaddeus delays.









*OOC:*


Sylvain is up!
Followed by Brân.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 2, 2011)

*OOC:*


Not sure what I'll be doing later - I may or may not have time to make a post so I'll go ahead and make it now. Not that it matters, as Brân still can't hit the broad side of a thug. Another swing and bite, for another two misses. Falcata, Bite (1d20=1, 1d20-5=11)


----------



## Gerald007 (Jan 2, 2011)

Syl takes a step back to D8.  Realizing there was not much else he could do at the moment, he pulls his dagger and prepares to help the young paladin attempt to strike down Skinner.


----------



## rb780nm (Jan 2, 2011)

*OOC:*


Isn't d8 inside the building? You might not be abel to attack him from there. Could you delay and hit him once he's advanced?


----------



## Gerald007 (Jan 2, 2011)

*OOC:*


If that square is indeed inside the building, I don't want to do that.  If that is the case, Syl will draw his dagger and attack next round upon the opponent's movement.


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Jan 2, 2011)

As Brân's attacks go wide of the mark and Sylvain positions himself Jonsey Skinner steps forward again menacing Iosef.  His blades fail to penetrate the paladin's armor,

"Only a matter of time now pretty boy."









*OOC:*


borric is up!







[sblock=Sylvain]
D8 is indeed inside the building.  You can have held an actions to attack Skinner once he steps up if you like, since you are already in position you can do so this round if you wish.[/sblock]


----------



## Ace Cipher Zero (Jan 3, 2011)

Thaddeus took a bit of time to study his opponents attacks; he needed to start hitting. This little trickster was starting to get good, and he couldn't allow that. When Thaddeus saw an opening, he swung with all his force.









*OOC:*


Sorry, had a bit of room renovation over the past two days 

Still trying to power attack that first thug.


----------



## Gerald007 (Jan 3, 2011)

*OOC:*


DM, I'll take that attack on Skinner.







Sylvain, while no expert with a blade, had to help contribute in some meaningful way.  He slashes out at the thug with his dagger, if nothing else, hoping to distract the fellow, and allow Iosef to land a telling blow.


----------



## perrinmiller (Jan 3, 2011)

*OOC:*


Nope I meant ogre to give the impression of a big guy doing the deed.  It is tough talking good colorful smack without sounding too corny when trying to keep it PG. 






Borric raises the flail high above his head, the spiked ball twirling like a helicopter rotor (not that he knows what a helo is).  He swings it down again using all his might to bash the mage's brains in causing a spray of blood and tissue and a sickening thunk.

Lifting the bloody weapon back up he peers down to see the results of his carnage, "HA! Looks like you are squishy after all." 

[sblock=Actions]*Free Action:* Talk Smack
*Standard Action:* Power attack on Bareen; Power Attack Flail (1d20+3=23, 1d8+4=8); Critical Confirm (1d20+3=21, 1d8+4=7)

OOC: If Bareen is going down for the count, I want to use my Move Action to go to H-11

Can I have an update of which bad guys are wounded?[/sblock][sblock=Mini   Stats]*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 19 (17 without shield/flat-footed, 12 Touch, )
*HP:* 13  Current: 5
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 16  *Fort:* +4 *Reflex:* +2 *Will:* +1

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Shield & Flail[/sblock]___________________________





Borric Hawkins


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Jan 3, 2011)

Sylvain and Thaddeus fail to find their targets, but Borric is successful again, this time striking the old man in the face and sending teeth, gore, and brain matter flying!  

The thugs both lash out at Brân this time seeking to end one of the threats before them.  One swings high catching the Tengu's upraised arm, while the other rams his shortblade into Brân's stomach, sending him sprawling to the floor in a flurry of feathers and gore his lifeblood leaking away...

Jonsey Skinner looks upon Brân's recumbent form with satisfaction, but glances back nervously at his downed employer and goes thin lipped shooting glances over his shoulder.









*OOC:*


Brân takes 17 damage.
Brân is dying!
Iosef is up!







[sblock=Current HP]I make Borric's hp -7 and Brân's -8.[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Jan 3, 2011)

*OOC:*


Wow!  Bareen took 31 damage total and he is still fighting, nevermind he came with some minions.  This encounter has TPK written all over it for 1st level characters.  I think we screwed up somewhere. 

I have Borric at -8 HP, not -7.  He will probably die if that flaming sphere doesn't move and unless he gets lucky on Constitution save the rest of you only have 6 rounds to save him.  

So, I guess I should probably start working on a new character.


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Jan 3, 2011)

*OOC:*


My apologies, I see what I did I missed that the last result was a crit. and was just counting the second "crit" damage.  I was just going through to try and see where you were getting 31 damage again.  31 does indeed down Bareen, even with his Flase Life - I'll edit.

Well that puts a rather different complection on things!


----------



## rb780nm (Jan 3, 2011)

*OOC:*


My move should not care about the changes. I'll swing at Skinner and then step back to c9


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Jan 3, 2011)

Iosef cannot quite penetrate Skinner's chainshirt, though his blade grates along the metal sending up sparks.









*OOC:*


Sylvain is up!
Followed by Brân.


----------



## perrinmiller (Jan 3, 2011)

*Borric Hawkins, Human Male Fighter*









*OOC:*


No worries, now we can win before Bran dies.  Have at them boys, don't let 'em get away.  BTW, can we have an update on which of the remaining bad guys are wounded, please?






Borric spits on the fallen wizard, "Stupid piker." 

He whirls around to see how his companions are doing and shouts, "Thad, hold your swing a moment.  I can flank them to help you."

[sblock=Actions]*Free Action:* Speech[/sblock][sblock=Mini   Stats]*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 19 (17 without shield/flat-footed, 12 Touch, )
*HP:* 13  Current: 5
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 16  *Fort:* +4 *Reflex:* +2 *Will:* +1

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Shield & Flail[/sblock]___________________________




Borric Hawkins


----------



## Gerald007 (Jan 3, 2011)

Syl slices forward with his dagger again.


----------



## perrinmiller (Jan 3, 2011)

*OOC:*


Actually if Thaddeus is still allowed to go before Skinner, then it would better if he did not delay until after Borric.  The enemy rogue is likely to cut and run taking our treasure with him since he is heavily wounded.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 3, 2011)

*Well, Crap.*

Brân looks up in amazement as his upraised arm is severed at the elbow, not even noticing the other thug moving in for the kill. When the shortsword penetrates his gut and severs his spine, he collapses to the floor in a boneless heap. He gurgles once, a trickle of blood seeping from the corner of his mouth, and is still.

[sblock=Actions/Rolls]Stabilization Check (1d20-9=7) (Fails)
Free Action: Dies. Stupid dice rollers .

(Was at -9, actually: 8 - 17 = -9)[/sblock]


----------



## Ace Cipher Zero (Jan 3, 2011)

*OOC:*


Actually, how the heck did bandit 2 get an attack on Bran? He still seems to be 10 ft away, unless he has some reach weapon I did not know about. In the mean time, keep on doing the same old thing: try to slice them to bits.


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Jan 3, 2011)

*OOC:*


Hmmm, good point.  I've actually been randomly rolling to see who they hit between you.  They are fighting back to back, so I suppose it would be reasonable to say they 5ft. stepped.  I hate to think of Bran getting punished for my mistake, but really I think the mistake was neglected to mention 5ft. steps there, which in a fluid combat I don't think is too big an issue.

I'm going to say that Thaddeus goes before Bran, since he was delayed and Bran posted his actions ahead of time.


----------



## Gerald007 (Jan 4, 2011)

*OOC:*


I'm a bit lost, DM.  Who is up now?


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Jan 4, 2011)

Thaddeus neatly carves through the thug before him, sending the man's corpse tumbling to the ground beside Brân's.

Seeing his employer down, and only one companion remaining Skinner withdraws, cautiously backing away from Thaddeus and Sylvain.

"We'll settle this later Aasimar, I ain't being paid to die.  I make it what four one to me?"









*OOC:*


Borric is up!
Skinner is on the far right of the map now FYI. No attacks of op. as he withdrew.


----------



## perrinmiller (Jan 4, 2011)

*OOC:*


If you check my last attack, I stated that Borric was Moving to H-11 if Bareen went down.  So despite the map, that is where I am taking his action from.






Borric snarls, "Where do you think you are going, skinny!?" 

Not wanting the rogue to escape, the fighter charges with the spike ball of his flail twirling to catch the coward from behind.  Bits and pieces of Bareen splatter off the weapon he runs.  The impact of the weapon smashes him to the ground with his back broken.

[sblock=Actions]*Free Action:* Talk Smack
*Full Round Action:* Charge Skinner, moving to N-8; Charge, Flail (1d20+6=18, 1d8+3=10)
OOC: I think that is legal from H-11 and I assume hitting AC18 will drop him.[/sblock][sblock=Mini   Stats]*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 19 (17 without shield/flat-footed, 12 Touch, ) At 17 from Charge
*HP:* 13  Current: 5
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 16  *Fort:* +4 *Reflex:* +2 *Will:* +1

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Shield & Flail[/sblock]___________________________




Borric Hawkins


----------



## rb780nm (Jan 4, 2011)

*OOC:*


If Skinner survived that... and is still standing when my turn rolls around...








Iosef dashes after the fleeing Skinner. "Cowardly thug!" he shouts, pulling his Javelin from his back and hurling it at Skinner's back.









*OOC:*


 Move to H8


----------



## Ace Cipher Zero (Jan 4, 2011)

After seeing his feathered, beaked bretheren fall, The Black Hawk Thaddeus Marro was enraged. These rubbish.... they had no right killing someone like that, for foolish schemes that sounded half-baked to begin with. He already had sliced one of the bandits in half; now it was time to do the same to his companion.


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Jan 4, 2011)

Borric's charge drops Skinner, who stares at the descending flail with incredulous horror.  And Thaddeus downs the remaining thug with a viscious vengeance powered lash of his blade.









*OOC:*


Victory!







[sblock=XP]
Total = 1405
XP per character = 281[/sblock]

[sblock=Treasure]
Total Value = 3955gp
Individual Share = 988.75gp

*Davalan Bareen*
Pearl  of Power 1st level Spell 1000gp, Cloak of Resistance +1 1000gp, Hand of  the Mage 900gp, Cure Light Wounds Potion x 4 200gp, Scroll of Mage  Armor x 2 50gp, Locket with Portrait x 3 50gp, Exquisite Wig 200gp,  Silver Flask of Stelachi Griffin Brandy 75gp, 5pp, 57gp

*Jonsey Skinner*
Shortsword  10gp, Cold Iron Shortsword 20gp, Dagger x 5 10gp, Chainshirt 100gp,  Acid x 2 20gp, Tanglefoot Bag 50gp, Silver Longsword 30gp, 10gp

*Thugs:*
Shortsword x 3 30gp, Studded Leather Armor x 3 75gp, Dagger x 6 12gp, 6gp[/sblock]


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Jan 4, 2011)

The boy, Nate Bareen, sits silently holding his knees and rocking back and forth as he stares at his grandfather's ruined corpse.  

Florian Secalli peers anxiously out over Sylvain's shoulder, but Magatha pushes past him and examines Bran.  She seems momentarily confused by his avian anatomy, and takes her time but eventually shakes her head, gently clsoing his eyelids.

"He was a brave man."  She then squints up at the moon, hanging their bright above them, "No, no, its not quite full Master Secalli, we haver another night to prepare for the Hound's coming at least."  She turns to Thaddeus, "Should we bury your friend here?  Or cremate him?  I don't know your people's customs..."


----------



## Gerald007 (Jan 4, 2011)

Syl takes a quick look at Bran's corpse, but wasn't ready to process his compatriot's death.  He moves up to the youth.  "Are you okay, child?  I'm sorry for what you were put through, but you are safe now.  Is there anywhere we could take you?  If not, I am sure the Secalli's would allow you to stay here for the time being."


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Jan 4, 2011)

The lad looks up at Syl with bleary tearful eyes, "Just got grandpa..."  He says in a quiet miserable voice.


----------



## rb780nm (Jan 4, 2011)

Iosef, bleeding from numerous deep wounds, kneels beside Bran. "I hope he won't be offended by this," he whispers, looking at Thaddeus. He speaks the last rites of his faith over the body of his fallen ally.

Straightening up after completeing, he finally notices his grevious state and quickly sits down with his head between his knees, trying to gather his strength, and also to hide the tears that run freely down his face. 

"Lord, when will you give me the strength to heal the wounds of my allies?" he whispers.









*OOC:*


Hopefully at the end of this adventure 

Also, what's the Raise dead rules for LPF? Is it worth trying?


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Jan 4, 2011)

[sblock=Character Death and XP] 
Character Death is being discussed in earnest at the moment, but it seems certain that raising a 1st level character will not be viable.

I think you will be just shy of 2nd level at the end of this adventure, it was calculated to raise you to 2nd with 2 months of play, but it looks like we should finish far quicker than that.  But I would think you will be close enough that your 1st encounter in yourt next adventure will likely do it.[/sblock]


----------



## Gerald007 (Jan 4, 2011)

"Ms. Secalli, is there any way this brave young chap can stay here while he gets his bearings about him?  There don't seem to be any other viable options currently."

"And Nate, Waltor loves children, if you would like to play with him later," Syl says, as he puts the scorpion safely on the ground, after telling him in a whisper, _Be nice to the child Waltor, he's had a bad run.  No pinching or stinging._


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Jan 4, 2011)

Nate's eyes widen and he scrambles away from the scorpion Sylvain places on the ground, looking it with undisguised horror.

"Of course he can stay!  Would you like that Nate, we just lost our son so...  Well we would love to have you."  Mrs Secalli says rushing forward to envelop Nate in a hug.  While her husband stands close by looking conflicted.

"We would be putting the boy in danger..."  The goldsmith says uncertainly, looking pained.  "After matters are resolved we could, we will, but for now..."


----------



## Gerald007 (Jan 5, 2011)

"Ah, yeah, Nate, he's ah, ...Don't be scared Nate.  Waltor is friendly.  Or, sort of friendly--just forget it.  Stay away from him, Waltor, we might try again later" he says, thinking better of his words, clearly disappointed his plan to ease the child's nerves had not been successful.  "Thank you Ms. Secalli," he exclaims and gives up on his efforts.

Syl ventures over to the group, looking at Bran's corpse.  Not knowing what to say, he stood by silently, letting the more devout members of the group try and handle the situation.


----------



## perrinmiller (Jan 5, 2011)

*Borric Hawkins, Male Human Fighter*









*OOC:*


Do the dead get XP (I dunno)? If not, 1405/4 is 351. 






Borric puts his flail away after slamming the spiked ball into the turf a few times to clean Skinner and Bareen off of it.  Then he collects the fallen weapons and grabs the rogue's corpse by the hair.  Dragging Skinner's body back to the others he mutters, "The kobold lovin' turd, thought he could escape." 

Next to the slain thugs, he lets the dead weight fall and sets down the looted weapons to survey the situation.  His eyes narrow at Iosef and he makes his way over to the crying Paladin.  Borric spits on the ground, "It is your fault, the birdman is dead.  If you'd have stood your ground like a man, then the scorpion man or the old woman would have had a chance to save him.  Your god *should* punish you.  Your constant retreat exposed our spell-caster to being attacked and you almost allowed that skinner scumbag to back-stab Thaddeus.  So, buck up and learn from your mistakes before you get anyone else killed."
[Sblock=Iosef]Yes, Borric is an insensitive jerk, but there is OOC truth to those words.  Mowgli has right to be upset and blame you.  If Iosef had held his ground, Syl would not have been trapped in the house and forced to fight with his dagger. The Paladin should be protecting the spellcaster instead and not letting rogues flank other melee fighters on the front line either.  Skinner was one round from taking 2 flanking attacks at Thaddeus with sneak attack damage.  

If your paladin falls doing his job, then the spellcaster uses a potion or something to keep him from dying.  Also, if the doorway had been clear and unthreatened, the DM could have saved Bran with the old woman, fudging if necessary, but that option was out of his control as well.  

Sorry if this scathing, but these are some basic things about being a tank and Mowgli is probably too nice to complain over spilled milk at this point. However, we still have one more encounter to go yet.[/Sblock]Turning to Thaddeus he gives him the nod of approval between professional fighters at the handiwork around him.  He offers some advice, "If you move around them a little, maybe you could have flanked them before Bran fell and taken them down faster.  These guys weren't too bright in their tactics, just coming straight at you and left themselves unprotected from the sides."

Seeing the boy being nurtured by the woman, he decides to not speak so harshly to him about his grandfather and instead mutters for his only companions to hear, "If the old man had been a decent chap, he would have committed suicide to save his family."

Borric moves over to the corpse, formerly known as Bareen, retrieving his other weapons. He puts them away after cleaning the blood off them as well before dragging that corpse by the arm to dump it next to Skinner and the dead thugs.

He takes the silver longsword for himself and hands the cold iron shortsword to Thaddeus, "I think this spreads these special weapons around for when we deal with the hound. Everyone make sure they have a healing potion and Syl can hang onto the 2 extra.  Syl, there are some interesting items on the dead mage for you to possibly use and I think you should take all the acid flasks and tanglefoot bags.  They might work on the hound as well some don't hesitate to use them.  I believe the old man had a quarterstaff too if you're interested, he bopped me in the nose with it."

Holding up the dead wizard's cloak, "Who should wear this?  Maybe it will help against the alleged fear effects that the hound has been known to use."
[sblock=OOC]I am proposing to spread the loot around for best use in the next encounter. For the +1 Cloak, Borric only has a +1 Will save, how are Thad and Iosef?  Thoughts on the best use of that item.

Before anyone thinks to drink a healing potion, if we are going to get a rest period before the next fight, maybe better to use up the spells first afterward. However, maybe it is better to use the potions instead and have the spelled healing more available in combat.  Thoughts?[/sblock][sblock=Mini   Stats]*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 19 (17 without shield/flat-footed, 12 Touch, ) At 17 from Charge
*HP:* 13  Current: 5
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 16  *Fort:* +4 *Reflex:* +2 *Will:* +1

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Shield & Flail[/sblock]___________________________





Borric Hawkins


----------



## Gerald007 (Jan 5, 2011)

*OOC:*


I can't cure any of you until tomorrow afternoon at the earliest, so if your HPs are really low, you all should use as many of the healing potions to get as full up as possible so the night's rest will get everyone full strength.  I can run around a heal each of you once tomorrow, during the battle if necessary.  And one of you fighter-y guys needs to take the cloak.







Syl looks over the corpse of the mage and perks up when he found the magical pearl.  "This little sucker will let me cast an extra spell everyday, very handy for dealing with doggies, I suppose. The two scrolls let me cast a spell which gives extra magical armored protection--the only catch is you can't be wearing normal armor for it to work.  They will only benefit me, in this party, I am afraid.   Borric, I already have two flasks of acid and one of those tanglefoot bags from our first skirmish.  Maybe you should divvy those items amongst yourselves, in case the dog were to send me running.  Don't want them all in one place."


----------



## perrinmiller (Jan 5, 2011)

*Borric Hawkins, Male Human Fighter*

Borric shrugs, "You make some sense, Syl.  I will take one flask of acid and can throw it as I close distance.  Maybe Thaddeus can take the other and the tanglefoot bags if silver is the only effective weapon."

"I just hope I don't end up running scared like a little girl, not good for my reputation." 

The fighter rubs his nose where the wizard hit him.
[sblock=OOC]I think the old woman can do some healing for us too after she rests.  Maybe Borric and Iosef should drink one potion each right now and then see where we are at and find out what Magatha can do for us in the morning.[/sblock][sblock=Mini   Stats]*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 19 (17 without shield/flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*HP:* 13  Current: 5
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 16  *Fort:* +4 *Reflex:* +2 *Will:* +1

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Shield[/sblock]___________________________




Borric Hawkins


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Jan 5, 2011)

Magatha looks the group over, "If you are prepared to stay still fer a while I can fix you up well enough.  And use my magics to patch you a bit more on the morrow.  But you will need to be abed to get any real healin' done."

[sblock=Healing]Magatha can take 10 to give the entire party long term care.  How much benefit this does depends on how long you are prepared to spend in bed. 8 hours = 2hp each, a full day = 4hp each.  And yes dawn will see her prepare 2 more cure light wounds - which she probably won't use in battle.[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Jan 5, 2011)

*Borric Hawkins, Male Human Fighter*

Borric asks Magatha, "You mentioned we have another night to prepare.  Does that mean we can rest all night tomorrow before we can expect the hound to come night after next?  If that's the case, we should all take advantage of your generosity and conserve our resources for the upcoming fight." 

Looking at their fallen comrade in arms he suggests, "Bury or burn, Thaddeus?  I am not familiar with your people's rites. We should take his gear and try to return it to his kin or just divvy it up with our loot if that's a hopeless task.  These pieces of trash here, we can either throw in a ditch or burn, makes no difference to me."

[sblock=OOC]That settles it, I think the DM has hinted at taking extended care. That will put Borric at 9 HP and a average or better roll on CLW could have him at full strength.[/sblock][sblock=Mini   Stats]*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 19 (17 without shield/flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*HP:* 13  Current: 5
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 16  *Fort:* +4 *Reflex:* +2 *Will:* +1

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Shield[/sblock]___________________________




Borric Hawkins


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Jan 5, 2011)

"I mean the full moon will be tomorrow night, a few minutes earlier than now.  So you have the better part of twenty four hours.  Just enough fer me to squeeze in a days tendin'."  Magatha replies.  "Now if nobody objects I'll knock up a sleepin' draught for the kiddies, I can't imagine sleep will come easy fer any of them after this night."

Mrs Secalli carries Nate into the house and the children are put to bed.  The other servants set about constructing a fire to burn the bodies of the fallen mercenaries, and offer to dig a grave for Bran beneath the tree Elsa was rescued from.

Amonst Davlan Bareen's possessions, alongside an exceptionally fine wig that's clearly worth hundreds of gold pieces, is a simple set of lockets, each shows two smiling people recognizable as Bareen's family.  One even shows a stout hearty man kissing an attractive middle aged woman, it takes a moment but it is possible to recognize the withered old man in the hale grinning portrait.


----------



## perrinmiller (Jan 5, 2011)

*Borric Hawkins, Human Male Fighter*

Borric asks Magatha, "Ma'am, I would be happy to receive your healing treatments.  In preparation for the battle during tomorrow night's full moon, I shall stay in bed as long as possible to be fully rested and ready to go.  Is there a bed or a place to lay down my bedroll?  

"Is there a possibility to cast any spells to remove fear as the battle starts instead of the healing spell?  I could use a spare potion instead and the other spell would probably be more useful then." 

He plans to take bed rest for a full night and day and accept Magatha's healing.  Unless either Thaddeus or Iosef stop him, he will use the +1 Cloak of Resistance.

[sblock=OOC]If you guys advance to the next encounter on me, I will decide Borric's weapons in hand afterward, but it might be the shield and flask of acid.[/sblock][sblock=Mini   Stats]*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 19 (17 without shield/flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*HP:* 13  Current: 5
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 16  *Fort:* +4 *Reflex:* +2 *Will:* +1

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Shield[/sblock]___________________________




Borric Hawkins


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Jan 5, 2011)

Secalli replies in place of his servants, "Yes we've spare beds enough from the servants that were not so loyal, or who...  There are plenty of beds."

Magatha shakes her head, "Don't know any of that kind of magic, I only heal a little really, I'm not cleric or magician just 'ave a few tricks from my old mother."

Everyone moves back inside and the servants make up beds for the group.  Magatha bullies everyone into bed and soon descends with bandages and foul smelling ointments.  The old woman does not sleep, but spends the night tending her patients, stopping only to spend a peaceful hour around dawn starring into a bowl of water, after which she announces she can heal any who need it further.

The morning sees Secalli pacing back and forth nervously and ostentatiously avoiding the boy Nate who is being coddled by Mrs Secalli and seems uncertain of how to respond to all the attention.  The girls keep watching the boy from hiding, and they to appear some what puzzled by the situation.

Eventually the skies begin to darken again and the worry becomes more palpable as the sun drops below the horizon and the moon rises.









*OOC:*


I'll leave a few hours in case anyone wants to RP or do anything.


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Jan 5, 2011)

Night falls and a huge round moon hangs ominously over the house.  The Secalli's and their servants  huddle together in fear, waiting...

Then after hours of agonizing suspense something heavy lands upon the roof, and a fearsome canine snarling accompanies the shattering of roof tiles as the creature begins to tear into the roof seeking a way inside!  By the sound of things it is located in the middle of the L-shaped house's two wings.









*OOC:*


Roll init if you go outside, otherwise just tell me what you are doing.


----------



## Gerald007 (Jan 5, 2011)

"Cursed or not, I have never heard of a flying hound.  There is obviously something else afoot.  Should we go outside to face the creature or try to lure it into a more defendable position here?"









*OOC:*


DM, I would like to switch out my Charm Person spell with Burning Hands, if you don't mind.


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Jan 5, 2011)

*OOC:*


Duly noted - and perfectly fine.


----------



## Ace Cipher Zero (Jan 6, 2011)

"Hmph. Either way, we must be prepared to attack in case it enters unexpexctedly. I shall stand here in the middle of the room, for that eventuality." 







*OOC:*


Pretty much, he's going to stand in the middle of the room, and ready a move action to move towards any unexpexcted entry of the dog, and an attack action if the dog is next to him.


----------



## perrinmiller (Jan 6, 2011)

*Borric Hawkins, Male Human Fighter*

Borric yawns from all that bed rest, but he is alert for the tasks at hand. Hearing the creature clawing its way in, he says, "Let's fight it in here, that way if anyone gets scared they don't go running off into the woods.  Quick, clear the furniture to the sides and make space by the door. Perhaps we can lure it to come in through the front door and hit it from the sides at tries to come in"

"Secalli, give me your cloak. Maybe we can use it to get the hound to come to where we want it to.  Then we can ready the Acid flasks and launch them when he is visible through the doorway."

He starts to move furniture to the side and indicates the family should huddle in a corner where the adventurers can block the hound's approach, either from the roof or the open doorway.

[sblock=OOC]Assuming Borric is now at Full HP.

Aldern Foxglove; Can we get a small map with the interior of the house to arrange our characters.[/sblock][sblock=Mini   Stats]*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 19 (17 without shield/flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*HP:* 13  Current: 13
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 16  *Fort:* +4 *Reflex:* +2 *Will:* +1

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Shield & acid flask[/sblock]___________________________





Borric Hawkins


----------



## rb780nm (Jan 6, 2011)

*OOC:*


Right now I'm on 5hp, so I'd better swig a potion... now I'm on 11







Iosef follows Boric's directions, helping arrange the furniture for best defensibility.


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Jan 6, 2011)

*OOC:*


rb780nm that can count as one of Magatha's heals if you like - she has 2 CLWs which you would be advised to use before the battle.


----------



## perrinmiller (Jan 6, 2011)

*OOC:*


Not sure Iosef was at 5 HP,  There was 4HP of bed rest and then Magatha's CLW.  All of that is details that would have been settled before the hound showed up though.   DM?

If you still needed it though, that should come from the extra potions that Syl is holding for us so everyone still has at least one potion.







EDIT: Do'h!  Ninja'd by the DM


----------



## rb780nm (Jan 6, 2011)

*OOC:*


I was on 1hp, and then I received 4 for the bed rest. I'm happy to take a CLW from Magatha.  Then we shoudl distribute the Potions amongst the party


----------



## perrinmiller (Jan 6, 2011)

*OOC:*


Right, so after Magatha's 2 CLW, what is our current HP status?  We need to know if we are using any potions or not.  Even at 11/13HP, I would think maybe we should quaff the extra potions.

Syl and Thaddeus are already at Full HP, correct?


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Jan 6, 2011)

*OOC:*


Map added - see post above.


----------



## perrinmiller (Jan 6, 2011)

*Borric Hawkins, Male Human Fighter*

Borric suggests, "Let's use this long table to make a low wall for cover, leaving a few knocked over chairs to hamper movement on the other side.  Secalli and his family can hide in the dining nook where we can see them in case something comes in the back."

"Help me clear the tables and chairs to the kitchen so we have fighting room if the hound makes it inside our defenses."

When we are ready, master Secalli can you help us lure the hound in through the doorway. I will open the door and toss your cloak just outside.  You, call out to tell the beast to come right in as you are giving yourself up.  Then go run and join your family."

He outlines his plan to open the door from behind the table and suggests Iosef stand beside him against the wall with Thaddeus at the other end of the table against the wall.  Everyone can have a special grenade-like item readied for when the beast lands.

[sblock=OOC]Place the roulette table on its side, diagonally from SW corner of F16 to SW corner of D13. Chairs overturned in E16 & D14->16 to make difficult terrain.  Borric at F16, Iosef at F15, Syl at F14, Thad at D13.  Everyone armed with either an acid flask or a tanglefoot bag (3 acid; 1 tanglefoot bag), readied to hit the hound once he lands at the doorway.  Toss the cloak to E17.

Sound okay, Thad & Syl?  Iosef looks like he agrees already.[/sblock][sblock=Mini   Stats]*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 19 (17 without shield/flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*HP:* 13  Current: 13
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 16  *Fort:* +4 *Reflex:* +2 *Will:* +1

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Shield & acid flask[/sblock]___________________________




Borric Hawkins


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Jan 6, 2011)

Magatha uses her second spell to soothe away the last of Borric's wounds, before hurrying over to wrap little Elsa in her arms.

Secalli steps forward reluctantly, "It won't be after me it will be after one I hold dear, but I am sure the beast will not pass up an open invitation.  You are sure this is wise?  You want me to open the door..."  









*OOC:*


Secalli's words are *not* a veiled DM hint or anything, btw, in case anyone takes it wrong.  I'll give it a few RL hours and then if nobody objects, etc., have Secalli open the door if you wish to pick positions, etc go ahead and give me a grid reference.


----------



## rb780nm (Jan 6, 2011)

"Borric - shall we wait by the doorway and catch the beast as it tries to enter?"









*OOC:*


We're talkign about the door at I16?


----------



## perrinmiller (Jan 6, 2011)

*Borric Hawkins, Human Male Fighter*









*OOC:*


You know, _"I say we take off and nuke the entire site from orbit. It's the only way to be sure."_ Sorry, wrong genre. 






Borric thanks the old woman and replies to Secalli, "Doesn't matter to me what you say to lure the beast.  Tell it that you are offering your wife or child to take.  That wizened lunatic mage, Bareen, was going to do just that so the beast will likely believe you."

"I will open the door, you can stand next to me and shout, then run back to join your family.  As for the wisdom of our plan, Calisto help me, I cannot say for sure.  But we have to kill the beast some how and the best way is to gang up on it with us at tactical advantage."

He replies to Iosef's question, "Thad, Syl and I can lob acid flasks as soon as he lands and tries to enter.  You can lob a tanglefoot bag.  Then if comes in we attack it with the silver longswords we got.  Thad can try the cold iron to see if that works.  If cold iron doesn't, then maybe he can assist in distracting the beast with sword play to increase our chances to hit the beast with silver."

[sblock=OOC]Was there something confusing in the plan in the last post, or are you just yanking my chain?  
 There is no door at I17, I think you meant E17.  The door I am referring to is the southern edge of E16 right next to Borric's planned position.
Hopefully the beast will come from the roof and land right at E17 and we hit it with readied actions.  And my suggestion if cold iron doesn't work was to use Aid Another melee attacks to increase our to hit chances for the silver longsword users since we were told those _would_ work.

Borric doesn't know about Syl's _Burning Hands Spell_ so if you plan to use that first instead of the acid flask, maybe Syl needs a better square to start in.[/sblock][sblock=Mini   Stats]*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 19 (17 without shield/flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*HP:* 13  Current: 13
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 16  *Fort:* +4 *Reflex:* +2 *Will:* +1

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Shield & acid flask[/sblock]___________________________




Borric Hawkins


----------



## Gerald007 (Jan 6, 2011)

"That sounds like a plan to me, Borric," Sylvain nods in agreement.  "I will throw the bag to hopefully slow the creatures advance, while you three lob acid, then close to hack it down.  I will hang back and can heal each of you one time.  After healing you as necessary, I will adjust from there."  









*OOC:*


That is a fine square.  The Burning Hands is more of a hail mary, if nothing else seems to be working.


----------



## rb780nm (Jan 6, 2011)

"Your plan seems sound."

Iosef readies the tanglefoot bag and takes postion near the makeshift barricade.









*OOC:*


your plan was clear, once I actually read it - I missed a bit in the middle of it first reading


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Jan 6, 2011)

Secalli approaches the door clearly terrified and as Borric opens it bellows, "Come and get us you, you, mangey, metallic mongrel!" 

Instantly the scrabbling and tearing at the roof - which is clearly having results - stops and something heavy and fast gallops across the roof.  Secalli turns tail and flees sprawling in his haste and crawling around the corner with desperate speed.

Then a thunderous bestial howl splits the night, sending terror coursing through to the primal center of everyone presents being.  Hairs stand on end and the vibrations of the dread hound's howl cause everything to tremble with the sheer power of the nightmare howl.

Screams of terror from the Secalli's and their servants make for a horrifying medoly of confusion and fear.











*OOC:*


Will Saves please vs. a fear effect.


----------



## Gerald007 (Jan 6, 2011)

The sound of that howl chilled Syl to his very core, but he rmained steadfast in his mission, and stelled himself to throw that sticky bag at the monster when it pops into view.


----------



## rb780nm (Jan 6, 2011)

Iosef fights down the fear rising in his soul...


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Jan 6, 2011)

Sylvain overcomes his dread, but despite himself Iosef succumbs to a crippling panic.  Both Borric and Thaddeus manage to shrug off their fear, having steeled their nerves.

Iosef's drops his shield and tanglefoot bag and turns to flee, unable to overcome the terror of the still reverberating howl.  The paladin makes for the far end of the house desiring nothing more than to escape from the source of the soul shattering bay!

Seconds pass then a great golden beast, covered in rippling muscle, with a pair of slavering jaws, and great black eyes that sparkle with malign intelligence bounds down from the roof.  Gravity seems to offer the Golden Hound no impediment for it walks upon the air as if it were solid!














*OOC:*


Readied actions trigger!







[sblock=Actions]
Hound moves and howls. Iosef fails save and flees.
Hound moves, readied actions trigger.[/sblock]

[sblock=Iosef]I know it sucks to be virtually out of the combat, and I usually try to avoid things that do that.  In this case though its too integral an ability for me to ignore and the monster I am using fit the plot so well.  Still sorry.[/sblock]

[sblock=Panicked]
A panicked creature must drop anything it  holds and flee at top speed from the source of its fear, as well as any  other dangers it encounters, along a random path. It can't take any  other actions. In addition, the creature takes a –2 penalty on all saving throws, skill checks, and ability checks. If cornered, a panicked creature cowers and does not attack, typically using the total defense  action in combat. A panicked creature can use special abilities,  including spells, to flee; indeed, the creature must use such means if  they are the only way to escape.
Panicked is a more extreme state of fear than shaken or frightened.[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Jan 7, 2011)

Borric looks up to the ceiling at the loud noise from the beast.  It hurts his ears and feels a momentary panic but squashes those feelings down, gritting his teeth and he looks to his companions.  Syl is holding steady, but the cowardly Paladin looks ready to void his bowels and Borric snarls at him, "Come on boy!  Don't run off like a scared pixie maiden on us!"

As it looks like the knight is going to bolt, Borric tries to reach for the silver sword belted at his side in case Thaddeus resists the unearthly howl and needs it.  But before he can react he is too late, the beast is coming.

<< Will Save: Will Save (1d20+2=21).>>
[sblock=OOC]Sorry, rb780nm.  I know failing the Will Save is just bad luck, but Borric will still be a jerk about it.  To bad he cannot make Iosef angry to help combat the fear.  Aid Another on Will Saves allowed? 

Not sure what to roll for trying to grasp the hilt of the silver longsword on Iosef's belt.  With a good grip it should just pull free of the scabbard if he runs off.[/sblock][sblock=Mini   Stats]*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 19 (17 without shield/flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*HP:* 13  Current: 13
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 16  *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +3 *Will:* +2 (w/ +1 Cloak)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Shield & acid flask[/sblock]___________________________





Borric Hawkins


----------



## Gerald007 (Jan 7, 2011)

_I've never seen a paladin like that one before,_ Syl thought as he watched Iosef run by him.  He still had a job to do, however, and threw the sticky bag at the creature.


----------



## perrinmiller (Jan 7, 2011)

Borric forgets the fled knight and focuses his attention on the open door to see the blur of a creature coming into view. Watching the tanglefoot bag sail past and hitting true, Borric comments, "Ugly critter.  Hope this works. Drink this ya horned puppy!"
 
He tosses the acid flask and pulls back to cover himself with the doorjamb and table from the splash. 

[sblock=Action]*Standard Action:* Ranged Touch Attack; Acid Flask (1d20+3=11, 1d6=6)
*Free Action:* Draw Silver Longsword if allowed[/sblock][sblock=Mini   Stats]*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 19 (17 without shield/flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*HP:* 13  Current: 13
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 16  *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +3 *Will:* +2 (w/ +1 Cloak)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Shield & Silver Longsword[/sblock]___________________________




Borric Hawkins


----------



## Gerald007 (Jan 7, 2011)

*OOC:*


Initiative.  Also, DM, will any Knowledge skills help identify what this creature is?


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Jan 7, 2011)

The tanglefoot bag bursts upon the creature covering it with sticky green goop, but the hound's feet are not on the ground so it escapes being stuck in place.  Borric's acid vial just catches the beast thanks to its entanglement and it snarls in pain as acid etches into its golden hide!  Borric is able to avoid the splash back which makes the table before him sizzle.











*OOC:*


Thaddeus is up with his readied action.

I'll allow all of you attacks of opportunity to disarm Iosef of his silver blade as he rushes past, but you need a free hand or a melee weapon to do so. Borric will need to wait for his next turn to draw his sword - I think that's a correct ruling, but it does not seem to matter here.















*OOC:*


Knowledge The Planes.
No init needed, its determined by the order you are taking your readied actions in, so Sylvain, Borric, Thadeius, Golde Hound.


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Jan 7, 2011)

Snarling ferociously the great golden beast bounds forward through the air - simply flying over the barricades - and snaps at Borric.  Fortunately the creatures fangs fail to pierce Borric's armor.









*OOC:*


Thaddeus is up with his readied action (skipped ahead as I can't see any situation where it could make the Hound act differently.)
Sylvain is up!







[sblock=Sylvain K.Planes]
Sylvain cannot really place the creature, he has the feeling that its gold coloring is probably atypical and that its probably either a magical beast or an outsider of some stripe.[/sblock]


----------



## Ace Cipher Zero (Jan 7, 2011)

Thaddeus didn't quite know how to describe this... thing. It was a beast of untold ugliness. Despite its horror, he knew he must slay it. His muscles reacted, sending him over the bar and swinging a slaching blow at the beast.









*OOC:*


Thaddeus will move to D15 and Power Attack.


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Jan 7, 2011)

*OOC:*


Sylvain is up!







[sblock=Thaddeus]]You had the chance for a readied action not a round ACZ, you can ready a charge, so I'll assume that's what you did.  And you can't move to D15 since it was filled with chairs by you guys to be made difficult terrain so I'll assume you charge to E15.  Unless you weren't readying and wish to go after the Hound?[/sblock]


----------



## Gerald007 (Jan 7, 2011)

Syl pulls one of the flasks of acid from his belt and throws it at the golden hound.  "Watch out, Borric," he yells, as he tosses the vial.









*OOC:*


I don't know if it is capable to roll a crit throwing an acid flask, but I will roll it anyway and the DM can ignore it, if it doesn't matter.


----------



## perrinmiller (Jan 7, 2011)

*Borric Hawkins, Human Male Fighter*

Borric draws the silver sword fluidly and turns the motion into a swing at the beast shoulder.  He says through clenched teeth, trying to avoid inhaling the putrid stench of the beast's breath, "Stinkin', foul-smellin' breath you got there mutt!  You must spend your free time lickin' your butt.  Fall back a bit Syl."
 
[sblock=Action]*Free Action:* Draw Silver Longsword
*Standard Action:* Melee Attack; Silver Sword (1d20+4=15, 1d8+2=8)
*Free Action:* 5ft Step to F-15[/sblock][sblock=Mini   Stats]*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 19 (17 without shield/flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*HP:* 13  Current: 13
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 16  *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +3 *Will:* +2 (w/ +1 Cloak)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Shield & Silver Longsword[/sblock]___________________________




Borric Hawkins


----------



## Ace Cipher Zero (Jan 7, 2011)

Aldern Foxglove said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Sylvain is up!
> ...












*OOC:*


That's fine, hoped for flanking but this will do. And I don't like charges since they decrease my AC...


----------



## Gerald007 (Jan 7, 2011)

*OOC:*


Am I up or is Thaddeus up?  I have now taken two actions, and I think he has only taken one.  I think Borric ahs taken two actions as well.


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Jan 7, 2011)

Iosef continues his flight, still unable to overcome his dread.

The acid strikes the hound squarely in the jaw again etching its flesh painfully, but  this time it sprays forth threatening Borric and Thaddeus to.  But both of the warriors are able to easily avoid the splash back using the table as cover.

Borric is again thankful for the creatures entangled state as it slows its reflexes just enough for his blow to hit home spraying forth black blood that reeks of sulphur as the silver does its work.  The Golden Hounds snarls and its malevolent attention is clearly focused upon the silver blade and its bearer!









*OOC:*


Thaddeus is up!
Followed by the Hound.







[sblock=Acid Saves]You are not normally entitled and would have taken 1  point of damage, but with the cover there I decided to allow a reflex to  avoid.[/sblock]

[sblock=Splash Weapon Crits]Work fine, but in this case you failed to confirm.[/sblock]


----------



## Ace Cipher Zero (Jan 7, 2011)

Although his last blow had missed, there was no reason to stop swinging at this beast. He couldn't do damage if he didn't attack, and if he did no damage the beast would remain standing. And as such, he swung hard to make it fall.


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Jan 7, 2011)

Thaddeus's blade hacks into the Hound, but its hide seems unnaturally resistant to the blade and this steals some of the blows power, nevertheless more sulferous blood flows forth.  The creatures wounds are beginning to accumulate and it is clearly pained.

The howl offers the tengu a quick snarl promising retribution later, but concentrates its ire upon the wielder of the hated silver.  With a roar the demonic hound hurls itself at Borric tearing into his throat and throwing his bleeding unconscious body to the floor, before turning its gaze upon Thaddeus!









*OOC:*


Really dice roller?  *sigh*
Borric takes 16 damage.
Borric is at -2 and Dying.
Sylvain is up!


----------



## Gerald007 (Jan 7, 2011)

*OOC:*


Uh oh...







Syl sees the strongman go down and immediately stoops down to try to magically heal him up enough to get back in the fight.  "Hold him back Thaddeus!"


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Jan 7, 2011)

Borric is returned to consciousness, still badly wounded in the shadow of the hovering Golden Hound!









*OOC:*


Borric is up!  But prone.


----------



## perrinmiller (Jan 7, 2011)

Borric uses the cover of the table to stand back up and he swings his sword again, feeling lucky that he did not lose it in the fray. He says through clenched teeth, biting back the pain of his wound, "Thad! Try the cold iron weapon! And if I fall, pick up this silver longsword and use it, or we might all be dead!"
 
[sblock=Action]*Move Action:* Stand up
*Standard Action:* Silver Sword (1d20+4=13, 1d8+2=4)
*Free Action:* Telling Thaddeus to take the silver longsword[/sblock][sblock=Mini   Stats]*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 19 (17 without shield/flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*HP:* 13  Current: 1
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 16  *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +3 *Will:* +2 (w/ +1 Cloak)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Shield & Potion[/sblock]___________________________




Borric Hawkins


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Jan 7, 2011)

Thanks to the goo hampering the Hound's movement Borric just manages to catch it again.  The silver blade cuts a long shallow slash down the canine's flank and earns another indignant snarl.









*OOC:*


Thaddeus is up!







[sblock=Standing with no AO]I discussed this with perrinmiller via PM.  I decided that he could use the table for cover to prevent an attack of opportunity this once, but that in the next round the Hound will alter position to make this impossible in the future.  Just so you know my though process and that in future standing next to the Hound will provoke.[/sblock]


----------



## rb780nm (Jan 8, 2011)

*OOC:*


Do I get to roll another save anytime?


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Jan 8, 2011)

*OOC:*


I'm afraid not rb780nm, I know it sucks.  But sadly you have to wait out the six rounds in panic.


----------



## Ace Cipher Zero (Jan 8, 2011)

Although his Elven Blade was keen, the evil forces protecting this thing prevented it from being of full efffect. As such he took the silver sword from his companion, weilding it in both hands, and struck down with fury.


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Jan 8, 2011)

Thaddeus snatches the silver blade from Borric - who willingly lets it go - and lashes out at the Hound.  The blow connects powerfully and sends black blood gouting forth in earnest leaving a great wound that exposes white rib bone and causes earns the hounds attention as it howls in agony!  As the blow lands there is a loud metallic crack from the back of the house.

Eyes flashing with anger the demon dog hurls itself at Thaddeus!  But the sticky strands of green goop hamper it just enough for Thaddeus to take its teeth upon his armor rather than his throat and though they raise sparks upon the metal the tengu is unscathed!









*OOC:*


Sylvain is up!
Followed by Borric.


----------



## perrinmiller (Jan 8, 2011)

*OOC:*


OOC: Actually, Borric said if he falls, take the sword.  But that's okay, he will switch to the cold iron one next turn.







After hearing the cracking noise, Borric remarks, "Syl, can you see anything back behind us? After you attack, fall back and look if you can."
 
[sblock=Action]*Free Action:* Talking to Syl[/sblock][sblock=Mini   Stats]*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 19 (17 without shield/flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*HP:* 13  Current: 1
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 16  *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +3 *Will:* +2 (w/ +1 Cloak)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Shield & [/sblock]___________________________





Borric Hawkins


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Jan 8, 2011)

"The statue!  Its breaking!  Its breaking!"  Shrieks an obviously terrified Secalli from the far end of the house out of sight - where he is cowering with his family.

[sblock=Cracking]Did not mean to throw a monkey wrench at you guys with that, lol.  The crack corresponded to Thaddeus's blow, and is merely a bit of flavor.[/sblock]


----------



## Gerald007 (Jan 8, 2011)

Syl, knowing that if the animal hits, one of his friends will again fall, delays his action for the time being, knowing his healing or handing off potions will be more important than the meager damage he might be able to do.









*OOC:*


I don't want to throw more acid right now, since I'd drop Borric if he got hit with the splash.


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Jan 8, 2011)

*OOC:*


Borric is up!
Followed by Thaddeus.


----------



## perrinmiller (Jan 8, 2011)

Borric calls out, "Can someone toss me the silver sword from Iosef?"
 
The fighter steps behind Thaddeus and pulls out his healing potion.  He shotguns it feeling the restorative powers at work, but only slightly better than before.  He draws his cold iron shortsword, hoping it will have an effect on the beast.

[sblock=Action]*Free Action:* Talking to Secalli & family, 5ft step to E14
*Move Action:* Retrieve Potion from pouch
*Standard Action:* Drink Potion: Potion (1d8+1=3);  Dang that's twice we rolled crap healing Borric
*Free Action:* Draw cold iron shortsword[/sblock][sblock=Mini   Stats]*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 19 (17 without shield/flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*HP:* 13  Current: 1
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 16  *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +3 *Will:* +2 (w/ +1 Cloak)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Shield & Cold Iron Shortsword[/sblock]___________________________




Borric Hawkins


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Jan 8, 2011)

There is no response from the cowering Secalli family and their servants, and even Iosef cannot face returning to deliver the blade cowering in fear by the barricaded back door.









*OOC:*


Thaddeus is up!


----------



## Gerald007 (Jan 8, 2011)

*OOC:*


DM, I want to take my delayed action now and attempt to aid another to Thaddeus's attack.







Syl moves forward and swipes at the monster, hoping that the sight of another attacker would distract the beast, and allow the tengu an easier target.


----------



## Ace Cipher Zero (Jan 8, 2011)

Thaddeus saw that his blow had been effective. And now that his allies were with him, he took yet another powerful swing, hoping to fell this beast as shortly as possible.


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Jan 9, 2011)

Sylvain steps forward and swings his dagger in the Hound's eyeline hoping to distract it, and Thaddeus takes the opportunity as the irked hound snaps at the dagger to drive the silver longsword into its chest up to the hilt!  Pulling free the blade with an effort foul blade blood covering its length Thaddeus can tell he has dealt the beast a mortal blow!

The hounds body trembles and hair thin cracks begin to appear all over its golden hide, but with one last hate filled howl it hurls itself at Thaddeus!  Its maw closes around the tengu's head and crunches close, sending Thaddeus tumbling to the flooe unconscious and bleeding.

Sylvain and Borric see the thing smile - a truly odd expression upon its canine features - before it collapses from, its efforts.  The golden hide shatters like so much glass and the darkness at its core dissolves into a writhing dark mass which slowly dwindles away to nothingness.









*OOC:*


VICTORY!















*OOC:*


Thaddeus is at -2 and dying.







[sblock=XP]
              Total = 1200 XP
Individual Share =  300 XP[/sblock]

[sblock=Treasure]
Comes in the form of the statue.  And will be given out shortly.[/sblock]

[sblock=What was the Golden Hound?]
For the curious the Golden hound was a Yeth Hound advanced by 2 hit dice.  It had 44 hp and Thaddeus's last blow took it to 0hp - so its attack took it to -1.[/sblock]


----------



## Gerald007 (Jan 9, 2011)

*OOC:*


Wow!  What a fight...great job everyone!  And 300 xp takes us all to second level, I believe.







As teh beast falls, Syl quickly runs over to his feathered friend, and tends to his wounds the best he could, using his magical healing.


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Jan 9, 2011)

Iosef feels the terror lift from him with the beasts destruction.

Thaddeus awaken as Sylvain's healing magic soothes away the worst of his wounds.  Secalli comes running around the corner and leaps into the air whooping with joy before throwing his satchel to Borric and collapsing to his knees and beginning to weep uncontrollably.

Borric finds the satchel heavy and since the flap is already open can see the shattered remains of the Golden Hound within.  Oddly the statue seems to have become larger upon its destruction and it is obviously worth a small fortune.









*OOC:*


Incorrect I'm afraid Gerald fast track in PF is 1300xp for 2nd level.  With the time XP - see 1st post - I've just handed out you are all just over 100xp off leveling I'm afraid.  The adventure was originally designed with 2 months of time XP in mind.  So congratulations guys you've kept up a great pace and done a great job!







[sblock=Treasure]The remains of the Golden Hound 2276 gp.
Individual Share 569gp.

Note that this amount includes your Time Based Gold for the adventure.[/sblock]


----------



## Gerald007 (Jan 9, 2011)

*OOC:*


Color me embarrassed, DM.  I don't know why I thought 1,000 was second level. And who wants to sit down and be the treasurer for the group and divvy up the loot?  Not me...we need a math person.







"Is everyone alright?" Syl asks, looking around at the rest of the group, and the Secallis.  "I think that thing is gone for good."


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Jan 9, 2011)

*OOC:*


Just thinking of the 3.5 figure I'm sure Gerald, took me a while to get used to it being different.







[sblock=Treasure math]
Right the way I see it there are two ways to divvy up - if you can think of another which you agree on we can use that.  Either the treasure remaining is divvied up equally, or those who used items take their value out out of their share.

You can choose to take your share in straight coin, or to take items as part of your loot.  Magical items cannot be taken by more than one person, mundane items can since they would be easily found.  If two people want the same magical item simply roll for it 1d20 each highest roll wins - inc character flip a coin.  Any remaining items are sold off, and any magic items not claimed will go into the inventory of the Mystic Pearl.

Items I believe have been used:
2 vials of acid. 20gp
1 tanglefoot bag 50gp
1 Healing Potion CLW 50 gp (is it only 1?  Used by Borric did anyone else use one?)

If you agree to split the cost of used items I calculate total treasure as 6598.2gp which has Bran's share removed for the 1st encounter.  So a single share would be 1649gp 5sp and 5cp.[/sblock]


----------



## Gerald007 (Jan 9, 2011)

*OOC:*


That sounds fair to me, DM.  So if I wanted to claim the 1000 gp Pearl of Power 1st, the 50 gp two Mage Armor scrolls, and a 50 gp potion of CLW, I would subtract that total from the 1649 gp with silver and copper leaving me, 549 gp, 5 silver and 5 copper?  

And if no one objects those are the items I would like.


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Jan 9, 2011)

"I cannot thank you enough, that thing it was...  I, it took my boy, but you protected the rest of my family I am eternally in your debt.  I am sorry for your comrades loss, but he died removing a great evil from this world.  Thank you."  Secalli says, eyes shining with moisture.  His wife emerges breathing a great sigh of relief as she sees the Hound is indeed gone and wrapping her arms around her husband.

"Please stay and let us tend your wounds, I shall have the Bertrand take the coach into town in the morning an we will prepare a feast.  its the least we could do.  We can also have Bertrand take care of selling the posessions of those horrible men for you, he'll get a fair price, and he can sell the gold from the Hound to Florian's friend Sirus, he's a goldsmith and a fair man, he'll give you a good price." Mrs Secalli says smiling as he girls run up to hug her, and beckoning over an uncertain Nate Bareen.









*OOC:*


Correct Gerald.

I'll leave some time for RP, and discussing treasure distribution, etc.  Then I'll wrap thing up in about 6 hours or so from now.  Then you can do any shopping you want, maybe visit the Mystic Pearl for magic items and head for the tavern if you are ready to go.  My next adventure A Soul Indiscretion should kick off tomorrow hopefully so let me know if you are interested.


----------



## Gerald007 (Jan 9, 2011)

*OOC:*


DM, I would love to have a spot in your next game, if you would have me.







"I think we can be convinced to stay around for a little while, Ms. Secalli.  I expect it will be more peaceful than today, which should sit more comfortably with our frightened paladin," Syl laughs, poking some good natured fun at the young aasimar.  









*OOC:*


Sorry, Iosef, couldn't help it!  Your fella had a tough go of it in this...


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Jan 9, 2011)

Magatha comes in and nods approvingly to the heroes, "Right, well we are all exhausted and overtired ain't we dears?  I suggest we all get a good nights sleep if we intend to have the energy to celebrate come tomorrow."

Mrs Secalli nods and begins preparing the children for bed, taking young Nate by the hand and speaking to him reassuringly.  "Don't mind your new sisters Nate, they just like acting silly around new people.  You remember their names right?"

"Yes M'am."  Nate replies in a small voice.

"Good.  Come on then girls time for bed."









*OOC:*


Sure thing Gerald, you are in.  Borric's already asked via PM, so I can take one more - which would mean 6 party members which is my firm limit.


----------



## Gerald007 (Jan 9, 2011)

After the children are put to bed, Syl engages in a quick discussion with the group.  "I'm not going to be able to sleep for a while, guys.  And I know we killed the dog, but just to be on the safe side, we should probably be sure nothing else is coming for the family.  Waltor and I can stay up the first few hours if someone else can handle the tail end of the night."


----------



## perrinmiller (Jan 9, 2011)

Borric pulls a cloth from his pack and starts dabbing at the wound, watching Syl bring Thaddeus back from the brink of death. He claps both men on the back, "Jolly well done, mates!  Thought we were going to buy it for sure there in the end."
 
He checks the satchel and smiles at their employer, "See?  That blasted piker of a mage didn't know what caliber of men you hired.  Well, he might have been right about Iosef, but at least the boy is alive.  Hey guys?  I do believe we are pretty rich.  Not bad for two days work and practically dying twice.  We shall drink heavily in honor of our fallen comrade tomorrow.  Then some good whoring too."

As congratulations are passed around and talk of a banquet is mentioned, Borric is all smiles at the prospect of free food and drink, allowing him to save his money for other pursuits.  He still isn't used to the fact he has just come into a sizable amount of coin.

"I will stand a watch whenever, as long as I can drink.  Secalli, you got any ale or wine around here.  I need something to deaden the pain from my wound."

He grabs a chair and sits his armored butt down, prepared to drink for a few hours keeping Syl company.  He can sleep tomorrow morning in the coach ride while he and Syl head together to look for a new job.









*OOC:*


Treasure distribution:  Those spent items were for party benefit, split the cost evenly.  Borric wants to take the following:
Silver longsword - 30gp
Cold Iron Shortsword - 20gp
Chain Shirt - 100gp
2 x CLW Potions - 100gp

Remaining treasure: 1399gp, 5sp, 5cp

Updated my sheet, BTW.  Now, off to spending my money. 






[sblock=Mini   Stats]*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 19 (17 without shield/flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*HP:* 13  Current: 1
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 16  *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +3 *Will:* +2 (w/ +1 Cloak)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Shield & nothing[/sblock]___________________________





Borric Hawkins


----------



## rb780nm (Jan 9, 2011)

*OOC:*


I'll keep the Silver Long Sword (30 gp) and take the 1619,5,5 in gold (or generic stuff that is equivalent to gold). Iosef is not that inclined to take a souvenir of this fight







The young paladin sleeps fitfully, haunted by his failures. In the morning he is taciturn and reserved, gathering his treasure and riding back to town in silence.


----------



## Gerald007 (Jan 9, 2011)

"Keep your head up, Iosef.  I am sure tomorrow will bring another chance to prove your faithfulness!  I would suggest chalking this up as a learning experience" Syl tries to be as comforting as he can to the young paladin.


----------



## perrinmiller (Jan 9, 2011)

Borric banters, "Yes, let's keep the faith. Just head with me down to the Temple of Her Heavenly Bosom and we can get that frown turn right-side up."
 








*OOC:*


I actually have a 2nd level Monk playing for me.  This dude went through an entire kobold lair, missed every crossbow bolt and unarmed attack.  Worst luck. And he came away with 2 injuries as well.  

First combat in the next adventure, he finally hits once, but rolls a 1 on damage. LOL. After the battle he gained 2nd level. 






[sblock=Mini   Stats]*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 19 (17 without shield/flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*HP:* 13  Current: 1
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 16  *Fort:* +4 *Reflex:* +2 *Will:* +1

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Shield & nothing[/sblock]___________________________




Borric Hawkins


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Jan 9, 2011)

Secalli finds Borric a cask of young, but pleasant red wine, as well as offering up a cask of Magatha's Cider - a potent brew which the old woman has christened Apple Knobbler.  After handing pewter tankards over to those who want them Secalli turns in, obviously elated but exhausted.

The next morning mrs Secalli and the servants are up with the dawn and the deliscious smells of cookery waft through the house.  Breakfast, for those who can bring themselves to attend is flatbread soaked in egg and fried with bacon and cheese on side platters to top it off - Magatha refers to the bread as Eggy Cobbles which seems to amuse young Nate.  

Bertrand takes the coach into the City, dropping off any who don't wish to attend the feast, and returns in the afternoon laden down with provisions.  Soon a whole pig is turning upon a spit in the fire place, and Magatha stands before a cauldron into which a small shark is placed along with a bewildering assortment of vegetables and spices.  Florian Secalli takes the children out to pick apples for a pie.  And drink flows freely ensuring a convivial atmosphere.

In the late afternoon the feat is ready and Mrs Secalli emerges with a beautiful flute, while one of the servants produces a battered lute.  The food is delicious especially Magatha's shark soup - with bite - for those brave enough to try it and with a taste for spice.  Secalli breaks open a small cask of Blackspur Brandy which is supposed to be used by the famous  Blackspur Knights to keep them warm in the air upon their weird flying mounts - and certainly warms up anyone who tries it.

Once things eventually begin to settle down, after some impromptu dancing in which a cackling Magatha attempts to force Borric onto the dance floor.  The Secallis insist the heroes stay the night.

The next morning with fond fairwells, and promises of eternal welcome if they are ever nearby the Secallis see them off and Bertrand drives them back to Venza in triumph.

THE END









*OOC:*


Of course the tavern has not advanced at all since you left, and its been 3 days in game.  Just don't worry about it, tavern threads don't work if you get too caught up with accurate time keeping.  Assume you have plenty of time to visit shops, and pop into the Mystic Pearl for magic items, etc.
















*OOC:*


Feel free to RP more, and even retroactively if you wish.  But for all intents and purposes this ends the adventure.  Well done folks, I enjoyed playing with you!  Still 1 more place left in A Soul Indiscretion, but we kick of shortly so let me know!







*OOC:*





















*OOC:*










*OOC:*





















*OOC:*










*OOC:*






















*OOC:*










*OOC:*






















*OOC:*










*OOC:*


----------



## Gerald007 (Jan 9, 2011)

*OOC:*


Thanks for running the game, DM.  Had a blast!

And I think we all have an experience like Iosef had this game.  I usually play casters and have had at least one that had every spell saved against at first level.  Sleep?  Will save 19, Grease?  Reflex save 18.  And so on.  It's a nightmare while you are living it, lol.

DM, I am going to run over to the magic shop and look around.  Do you want us to post again in the tavern, or will you have a thread up soon for the game?


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Jan 9, 2011)

*OOC:*


Yes post in the tavern please, the thread for A Soul Indiscretion is already up, you can post there once you have introduced yourself to Cororal Lorrazio, etc.

I've run two Paladins from 1st in PF both have succumbed to fear effect at least once, then as soon as they became immune never a one to be seen grrrr.  It really adds insult to injury being a pally.


----------



## Gerald007 (Jan 9, 2011)

*OOC:*


Last question, DM, and I'll be good to go.  I bought some scrolls from the Magic Shop to teach my familiar new spells.  May I have time to attempt those rolls before the next adventure?  And if so, should I make the spellcraft rolls in this thread, or should I make them in the new thread?


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Jan 9, 2011)

*OOC:*


1 day, or 2 if you went in with Bertrand picked up the scrolls and spent the feat day scribing, so only 1 or 2 would be familiar insertable, assuming they take a similar time to wizards.  I believe you can scribe during adventuring days now - I know you can craft, it counts as 1/4 of a day or something - so you might be able to "scribe" them to your familiar during the adventure.


----------



## Gerald007 (Jan 9, 2011)

*OOC:*


Actually, per the witch rules, I only need 6 hours.  1 hour per spell level of each scroll...so 6 first level scrolls.  I think they balance the shorter time with the fact that the scroll is destroyed if the spellcraft check isn't made.


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Jan 9, 2011)

*OOC:*


Go for it.  Not really a balancing factor imo, not that it really needs to be, as most Witches can likely take 10 and auto succeed.  They do have a far more limited spell list than Wizards afterall.


----------



## Gerald007 (Jan 9, 2011)

*OOC:*


I wasn't sure if I could take 10 on Spellcraft checks for this purpose.  If I can do that, I will, giving me totals of 18, and auto succeeding.


----------



## rb780nm (Jan 9, 2011)

*OOC:*


Thanks for the adventure Aldern!


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Jan 10, 2011)

*OOC:*


Very welcome rb780nm!


----------

